#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-16
<yunife> dobre rano prajem vsetkym
<cortex_sk> dobre dobre
<h00ked> cau decka
<supersasho> nazdar
<_hubert_> Čau čau.
<freax> zdravim :)
<freax> ach jo.. dneska se mi nechce nic. nejradsi bych celej den spal..
<Leskoo> freax, to je kazdodenni problem
<freax> Leskoo: kazdodenni ani ne.. ac je to divny, tak obcas bych i neco udelal s chuti. ale dneska teda vubec.
<Leskoo> freax, vyjimka potvrzuje pravidlo :)
<supersasho> to je tym pondelkom
<Leskoo> supersasho, a v utery je to uterym, ve stredu stredou....
<freax> pondeli je zlo no.. a zajimalo by me kterej blbec vymyslel, ze vikend budou jen dva dny!!! proc ne aspon tri :-/
<h00ked> pondelky a patky jsou n ejhorsi...
<supersasho> freax: ono aj ten dvojdnovy nie je nejak dlho zavedeny
<FrostyX> dpc ono uz je pondeli ? pulka prazdnin za nama a ja jeste poradne nezacal nic delat
<h00ked> :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, bud v klidu, ja taky ne
<Leskoo> stejnak ty projekty budem delat den pred odevzdanim tak co :D
<FrostyX> no toho casu tam taky moc nebude. psali jste ten minulej patek z toho elektra, nebo jsi to taky zajebal ?
<Leskoo> FrostyX, mam dojem ze se neco psalo ale nejsem si jistej
<FrostyX> to je fajn, doufam ze si nekdo bude pamatovat o co slo. nechci to psat na 3x
<Leskoo> FrostyX, vlastne jo psali :D po opsani prvni otazky z mobilu mi dosla baterka a skoncila sranda :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, vsadim 50 ze nikdo nevi co tam bylo, jen ti nekdo da zapis :D
<FrostyX> a to se nemohlo psat s poznamkama co
<FrostyX> s tema bych aspon pulku stihl
<Leskoo> no mohlo, ale nesmel te videt
<FrostyX> :-D
<Leskoo> a ja si rikal ze mi ta baterka patek prezije...byl to velky omyl :D
<FrostyX> si to mohl vyfotit. ale neva, snad tam byl nekdo podstivej :D
<Leskoo> nemohl, chcipla mi baterka :D
<Leskoo> fotim zasadne potestu
<yunife> proc ja k**** som si dal zajtra rano tu blbu skusku
<_hubert_> Sakra, copak jenom thinkPady mají klitoris? :(
<FrostyX> i nejaky delly
<_hubert_> Ale málo... :(
<_hubert_> Kluci, je nějaká zkratka, která by okamžitě vypla třeba openarenu? Prostě fullscreen? Rád bych si po dlouhé době zahrál GTA a ono to rádo zamrzá..
<FrostyX> _hubert_: jako aby si to mohl zabit kdyz ti to zamrzne ?
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Jo, přesně.
<FrostyX> az ti to zamrzne, zkus ctrl+alt+f1. melo by te to hodit do konzole a pak jednoduse pres kill / pkill to GTA zabijes
<mys7ery> Ahoj, je tu někdo ochotný poradit s instalací Ubuntu?
<Leskoo> mys7ery, enter-enter-enter-nick-heslo-enter-enter-enter-reboot-vytahnout CD
<FrostyX> mys7ery: hoj. rovnou se ptej
<mys7ery> Ne, takhle špatně na tom nejsem, abych nevěděl s takhle banální instalací, spíš jde o to, že jsem zkoušel bootovat z cd - dostanu se do instalace a poté místo pokračování vleze PC do sleep modu (instaluji po bootu z CD) - tudíž se dál nedostanu.
<mys7ery> A pokud jsem se snažil bootovat z Flash disku, počítač mě tvrdí, že na FD není vůbec daný software.
<Leskoo> a delal jsi usb prez unetbootin ?
<mys7ery> Zatim jsem se snažil jen pracovat s PC - 64bit verzí.
<mys7ery> Ano.
<Leskoo> jaky mas filesystem te flash ?
<mys7ery> Moment, myslím  že NTFS, ale podívám se.
<Leskoo> dej fat a bude ti to fungovat
<mys7ery> FAT32 mám
<mys7ery> Mám zkusit s NTFS a pak se ozvat?
<Leskoo> nn ntfs je na hovno
<mys7ery> Fajn.
<Leskoo> co to vypise po bootu ? initrd not found ?
<mys7ery> "Nejhorší" na tom je, že jak jsem se snažil to bootovat tak 30x, tak jsem tim zničil widle a nedostanu se ani do nich (jsem na note).
<Leskoo> bud v klidu ja uz od jedne instaluju debian na komp starsi nez jsem ja :)
<mys7ery> Jde o to, že já tam windows už ani nechci, proto mi je to vcelku fuk, jen jde o to, že se mi nedaří nainstalovat ubuntu.
<mys7ery> Takže - pokud se snažím bootovat z FD (Zvolím možnost USB-FDD - jediná s FD co tam je), tak chvíli na ní hledá (vidí ji a jsem si jistý, že na ní hledá ten soft co má načíst) ale nenajde a tak dojde k menu výběru OS.
<mys7ery> Pokud dám z CD tak se dostanu do začátku instalace, tam bych mohl zvolit instalovat Ubuntu.
<FrostyX> mys7ery: to CD co jsi zkousel. nemohlo to iso byt spatne, nebo ja nevim spinavy ten disk ?
<mys7ery> To pokud zvolím, najedou "bílé a černé pruhy přes obrazovku", poté je mi napsáno to samé, jako kdyby se restartoval PC a poté mi dá "Entering sleep mode" a počítač pracuje stále, jenže na obrazovce se neděje prakticky nic.
<mys7ery> To mne také napadlo, ale po tom, co jsem se dostal do začátku instalace jsem to vyloučil.
<Leskoo> mys7ery, USB-FDD je na hovno, musis bootovat z HDD a v biosu je nekde "HDD priority" a jako prvni dat flash
<Leskoo> protoze flash je hdd a bios to vidi jako hdd
<mys7ery> Moment, podívám se. (Další špatná zpráva, windows se opravily během asi 2 minut našeho chatu ;D )
<Leskoo> mys7ery, a budou fungovat do pristiho rebootu
<FrostyX> :-D
<mys7ery> Momentík, teď jsem se dostal do UNetbootin menu po tom, co jsem zvolil USB-HDD
<Leskoo> no pekne a nasel OS ?
<mys7ery> A zas, to samé jak z CD - Entering sleep mode.
<mys7ery> Pravděpodobně, proto jsem taky dal Install Ubuntu
<mys7ery> moment, dostanu se do něj zas
<mys7ery> Tak jsem znovu v UNetbootin menu.
<mys7ery> Vypíšu sem pro jistotu co vidim za možnosti, ať máte představu.
<mys7ery> Default/help/try ubuntu without installing/check disc for defects/test memory/boot from first hard disk/znovu try ubuntu without installing/install ubuntu/znovu check disc for defects
<Leskoo> ty a neprehriva se ti CPU ze se ti to uspi ? :D
<mys7ery> Tomu nevěřim, s tim chlazením a procákem co tam mam..
<mys7ery> Ten PC jsem stavěl před 2ma lety, tohle vydrží.
<Leskoo> popis mi jak to bootuje, ty das nainstalovat co se deje pak ?
<Leskoo> FrostyX, je nejaka starsi architektura nez i386 ? :D
<FrostyX> to mas az tak starou tu masinu ? :-D
<Leskoo> nekecal bych ti ze ta si pamatuje Československo :D
<Leskoo> no mozna trochu kecam ale procak to ma z roku 1999 :D
<mys7ery> Takže, hodim tan Install Ubuntu a poté se v pozadí těch černobílých čar vypíše to samé, jak kdybych startoval PC ale v daleko menším rozlišení..
<Leskoo> mys7ery, nemas nahodou ati ?
<mys7ery> A poté 2 zprávy od monitoru - No video input a po ní Entering sleep mode
<mys7ery> Ano, mám.
<mys7ery> Radeon 4730 tušim
<FrostyX> mys7ery: mel bych napad. zkus stahnout nejaky to ubuntu alternative CD a zkus to nainstalovat jen v textovem rezimu
<FrostyX> nebo jestli to co mas umoznuje instalaci v textovem rezimu, tak zkus to
<mys7ery> Mám to, co je na stránkách ubuntu.cz, to instalační pro 64bit
<FrostyX> vim ja co tam je ... bootni to a koukni jestli tam je instalace v textovem rezimu
<FrostyX> :)
<mys7ery> Moment, pokud to má nějakou souvislost s grafárnou, je tu možnost to nějak vyčešit?
<mys7ery> ř*
<tvaculin> prave ten textovy rezim
<Leskoo> jo instalaci v textovem rezimu
<mys7ery> Dobrá, minutku, mrknu se.
<tvaculin> jinak tady je to Alternate CD: http://releases.ubuntu.cz/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<FrostyX> a pak nainstalovani funkcnich ovladacu
<FrostyX> *"funkcnich"
<mys7ery> Dobrá, stáhnu Alternate, šoupnu jí na flashku a pak se znovu pokusím o boot a následnou instalaci
<Leskoo> FrostyX, a to jsou u ati ktere ?
<FrostyX> proto ty uvozovky
<Leskoo> FrostyX, uz chapu :D
<mys7ery> poté se ozvu v obou případech - kladném i negativním
<FrostyX> mys7ery: jj, presne tak :)
<mys7ery> Nechci ze sebe dělat vola, ale v té době ATi pro mne byla cenově blíž, na noutu mám třeba nVidii x)
<mys7ery> A také jsem neuvažoval o Linuxu jako řešení =x
<Leskoo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226922_1835171039755_1254813387_31879212_6719734_n.jpg
<mys7ery> ? :D
<mys7ery> Mouka v pytlíku, nebo snad něco ostřejšího? :D
<Leskoo> nevim, diky bohu to nemam na stole ja :D
<mys7ery> Od té doby, co jsem přestal používat Facebook.com jdou tyhle věci nějak mimo mne, raději zůstanu u alkoholu atp. ;D
<mys7ery> Než mít na stole chemii ;D
<Leskoo> ja mam brachu chemika :D
<mys7ery> =DD Snad neučí u mě na škole.. ;D
<mys7ery> Btw, Studuješ něco?
<Leskoo> tezko, studuje na vscht, ja jsem na prumyslovce studuju rekneme informatiku :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, nebo jak se da slusne nazvat to co studujem ? :D
<mys7ery> Takže ještě střední?
<Leskoo> j
<FrostyX> "informatika pro zacatecniky" ... kdyz si koupis takovou tu knizecku "nebojte se pocitace", nebo "pocitac pro seniory", tak se dozvis vic ..
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, rikal jsem slusne :D ne at znas udelas idioty...no ale udelals :D
<mys7ery> =DD Tak povim vám, že můžete být rádi.
 * FrostyX si delal prdel. Ted ten obor prejmenovali na "informacni technologie". Ale jinak nas uci pekny sracky
<mys7ery> Lepší informatika pro seniory a deti s nižším než nízkým IQ, než když nás na Gymplu učej jak funguje debilní kytka.
 * Leskoo si mysli ze to FrostyX spravil, ale ne idealne
<mys7ery> Fakt mě to nezajímá totiž.
<FrostyX> :-D
<Leskoo> proto je to gympl
<mys7ery> Tak čekal jsem, že mě řeknou že nějak funguje.
<Leskoo> celkovy prehled = ze vseho vis picu a je ti to k nicemu
<mys7ery> Ale ne, že budu umět vzorce toho, jak probíhá fotosyntéza O.o
<FrostyX> Leskoo: aspon bude umet matiku
<mys7ery> Né že bych je uměl samozřejmě..
<Leskoo> a k cemu ti to je ?
<mys7ery> K hovnu.
<mys7ery> Na rovinu.
<Leskoo> FrostyX, nebude
<FrostyX> rekl bych ze asi vic jak my :-D
<FrostyX> bo kdyby min, tak uz tam asi neni :-D
<mys7ery> Matika mi de jako sama od sebe, to samé IT a AJ.. =x
<Leskoo> FrostyX, ne uplne stejne, tam je to jenom o ucitelce :D
<mys7ery> Mám učitele.. =DD
<Leskoo> CG
<mys7ery> Jenže ten chlap nemá koule =x
<Leskoo> takze profesorka ? :D
<mys7ery> Thx
<mys7ery> Né to ne, spíš chlap bez koulí.
<mys7ery> vypadá jako chlap a má takovej hlas
<mys7ery> jenže žádnej respekt
<mys7ery> prostě chlap bez koulí
<Leskoo> FrostyX, takovych se u nas najde :D
<FrostyX> jo takle. Tak to vim o co jde
<Leskoo> fredy, major.... :D
<mys7ery> A kdyby mu bylo stejně jako mě, tak se vsadim, že z něj ještě bude nějakej teplej šampon.
<mys7ery> Odkud jste?
<mys7ery> Stačí okres.
<mys7ery> Já jen, že mi Major něco říká.
<FrostyX> mys7ery: my mame par takovych ucitelu, kteri prijdou do hodiny, pozdravi, zapisou do tridnice a pak uz nic nerikaj ... :-D .. jeden si cte, druhej kouka z okna ...
<Leskoo> FrostyX, je z prdele mezi horama, a ja z prdele mezi lesama :D
<mys7ery> Áh.. =DD
<FrostyX> Ve skole jsme v Bruntale
<tvaculin> hehe, stejne jako pred patnacti lety :)
<mys7ery> Tak to ne, bruntal ne.. ;D
<FrostyX> *Bruntal - e/i/u .. po trech letech nevim jake pismeno se tam pise
<Leskoo> mys7ery, ano, bruntal nebrat :D
<Leskoo> bruntal se sklonuje podle slova prdel
<mys7ery> Tím jsem spíš myslel, že tam přesně nikoho neznám.
<tvaculin> bohem zapomenuty kraj :)
<mys7ery> Ano, přesně tak, zapomněl jsem ho.
<mys7ery> ( =D )
<FrostyX> Leskoo: takze se rika v Bruntali ?
<FrostyX> :-D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, ano
<Leskoo> a jedes do Bruntale
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> vole :-D
<Leskoo> to neni vtip 
<FrostyX> rozesmalo me to, ... :-D
<mys7ery> Už to zavádim na FD
<mys7ery> ještě tak 5 min.
<mys7ery> 2000/2100 souborů
<Leskoo> uz jsem chtel psat ze to je sakra dlouhych 5 minut :D
<mys7ery> ok du na to
<mys7ery> Rozdíly mezi Install/Expert Install a Install Ubuntu nejsou že?
<mys7ery> Dávám install ubuntu
<mys7ery> fajn, konečne instalace
<mys7ery> jen je mi divné, že jsem nevolil disk?
<mys7ery> "Startuje se nástroj na dělení disku" - aha.
<mys7ery> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmM7QeoCP1Y&feature=related ;D
<Leskoo> mys7ery, vypadaji jak banda solidne nasranych rozhodcich
<mys7ery> Chjo, tak další problém " Krok instalace selhal "
<mys7ery> Po té co vyberu jazykovou podporu jestli chci nebo ne (obojí jsem zkusil) dostanu tuhle chybovou hlášku : Krok instalace selhal. Nyní se můžete pokusit krok zopakovat, nebo jej přeskočit a vybrat z menu jiný krok. Krok, jenž selhal, je: Vybrat a nainstalovat software.
<mys7ery> Vygoogloval jsem, že je to možná čestinou, zkusim instalaci v Angličtině.
<mys7ery> Chjo, čekal jsem, že to bude na hoďku a už to řešim 3..
<mys7ery> =
<mys7ery> =x
<Leskoo> v klidu me se poo 12h nepodarilo nainstalovat debian :D
<Leskoo> ten PC je fakt posranej
<mys7ery> rozdíl mezi debianem a ubuntu krom balíčkování?
<Leskoo> praveze je stejny balickovaci system, zbytek je jiny :D
<Leskoo> ubuntu z debianu vychazi
<mys7ery> chtěl jsem napsat debian a mandriva *
<mys7ery> x)
<Leskoo> mandriva vychazi z fedory, je uplne jina, ani nevim co pouziva za graficke prostredi
<mys7ery> ah
<mys7ery> Jsou i jiný Linuxy tak podporovaný jako ubuntu?
<mys7ery> A zase
<mys7ery> "Installation step failed"
<mys7ery> tak já už fakt netušim
<Leskoo> jak jako podporovany ? podporovany jsou vsechny, jak archlinux, gentoo debian...
<Leskoo> hej rano moudrejsi vecera :)
<mys7ery> rano je skola
<Leskoo> skola ? jaka kde ?
<mys7ery> moje, primo tady, kousek ode mne
<mys7ery> =x
<Leskoo> obor ? rocnik ? :D
<mys7ery> gympl, prvák
<mys7ery> můžu dotaz? 32 vs. 64 bit
<mys7ery> výhody 64 bitu?
<mys7ery> protože já tam jinak jebnu 32 bit (vsadim se že to pojede hned) a du spát
<Leskoo> 32bit ti adresuje jen 3.neco GB paměti, jinak nic co by se projevilo na rychlosti
<mys7ery> takže se 4gb ram pokud se na tom budu učit programovat, pouštět filmy atp 64 stejně nevyužiju ne?
<mys7ery> pokud bych se pak pouštěl do složitějších operací s c++ tak už by se to teprve vyplatilo (a to nevim jestli určitě)?
<Leskoo> ja mam v ntb 4GB ram, mam tam i686 Gentoo, adresuje mi to myslim 3.2GB ram, a jede mi na tom i relativne plynule VirtualBox s W7
<mys7ery> (máš tam 32bit jo?)
<Leskoo> j
<mys7ery> okai, poslední pokus o 64bit a pak tam hodim 32..
<Leskoo> jj
<mys7ery> jinak, ty umíš nějaký programovací jazyky?
<mys7ery> chybová konzole btw. : libnewt0.52 - package doesn't exist
<mys7ery> ext2-modules:package doesn't exist
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-17
<Leskoo> hej dneska mi debian hazel podobne chyby
<Leskoo> uci nas c#
<mys7ery> ja tak sam se ucim html, do toho zacinam php, pak chci pridat mysql a javu..
<mys7ery> proste web
<mys7ery> tak, ted uvidim co to udela, instaluju tu 32bit verzy
<mys7ery> i*
<mys7ery> jestli to se mnou znovu vyjebe, tak asi uz pujdu vykuchat nejakyho tucnaka =x
<mys7ery> paráda, takže po instalaci bootuju z pevnýho disku a místo aby se načetl systém, tak se to jen "uspí" - přestože to pracuje (myslím teď HW) tak se SW nenačte
<mys7ery> nechápu to už
<Leskoo> nech to na zitra ;)
<mys7ery> nemam rad kdyz neco delam (akor ted, 6 hodin prace) a nema to vysledek..
<Leskoo> vykladej mi o tom, ja dneska dvanact hodin s vysledkem 0
<mys7ery> no nic, mizim, zkusim si s tim pohrat odpoledne.. zatim čau a díky za ochotu..
<Leskoo> mys7ery, bye ;)
<h00ked> nemate nekdo cirou nahodou iOS SDK? :D
<h00ked> brm brm
<h00ked> hen heeeeeen
<rabgulo> prosim, poradte. kde najdem nejaku dobru dokumentaciu k IPsec, idealne po cesky/slovensky?
<h00ked> krucinal ono uz je zase utery a ja nic neudelal...
<FrostyX> nestras :-D pak nad tim musim premyslet taky
<h00ked> no aspon ten fileuploader bych mohl tenhle tyden dodelat...
<FrostyX> doba temna porad pokracuje ? Napiste nekdo neco :-D
<freax> neco
<freax> :D
<h00ked> co?
<yunife> Caute, dneska je dobra naladicka, podarilo sa mi spravit skusku na Bcko, to je uspech :D
<Amynka> z ceho?
<FrostyX> cg
<mys7ery_> Tak jsem tu, Linux na notebook byl vcelku bez problemu, ted se snazim znovu o instalaci na desktop s ATi..
<mys7ery_> Dalsi divna vec na tom je, ze nainstaluji base system a presto pokud dam reboot, nedostanu se ani k terminalu, protoze se mi behem bootovani z HD system sam uspi..
<FrostyX> heh. na abclinuxu resi utoky na server (http://www.abclinuxu.cz/ankety/policie-napadeni-serveru): 
<FrostyX> <a> Heh tak mě napadlo, že vlastně opravdu úspěšný průnik bych nikdy nezjistil .
<FrostyX>  <b>Hlavně, aby ho zaznamenala přítelkyně 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: :))
<supersasho> :-D
<yunife> cert mi bol dlzny ten blby panel na boku v unity
<yunife> zasa sa nechce zasuvat jooj
<ZOMBitch> :))
<h00ked> mno je mi z toho blbe, ale jdu davat sedmicky do dualbootu :/
<FrostyX> kvuli praci ?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> snad tomu bude 200GB stacit, vic mu nedam :)
<h00ked> hm... tak schvalne, jde za behu systemu odpojit / ? :D uvidime co to udela
<FrostyX> co potreujes k praci a na linuxu nevali ?
<h00ked> adobe 
<h00ked> jako ono to bezi, ale na cca 1/5 vykonu
<h00ked> 30 vterinovy flash sem pod wine renderoval asi hodinu a pul
<h00ked> na sedmickach to zabralo 15 minut ve stejne kvalite...
<FrostyX> tjn, zrovna adobe je na tom blede
<h00ked> krucinal, ale budu muset v grubu se potom hrabat :/
<FrostyX> proc ? on si ty winy najde sam
<h00ked> najde jo? hm... to sou mi moresy
<h00ked> posledni co sem instaloval win na masinu kde uz bylo ubuntu, tak sem musel rucne upravovat
<FrostyX> jestli mas grub2, tak by mel
<h00ked> ale je fakt, ze to bylo snad jeste za minuleho rezimu :D
<FrostyX> pokud mas klasickej grub, tak tam si to musis pripsat sam
<h00ked> hele ja nevim co tam je :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> instaloval sem z 10.10 tak by tam teoreticky uz mohla byt dvojka no :)
<FrostyX> to jo
<FrostyX> dvojka je i v debianu stable, takze to uz bude v ubuntu asi dlouho
<h00ked> tohle jsem tak nejak jako jednu z mala veci neresil :D
<FrostyX> :D to protoze je to nepodstatne :-D
<h00ked> bleh originalni widle...
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> to je snad poprve co instaluju origos :D
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> vlastne 98 sem mel taky origo :D
<h00ked> aha
<h00ked> chybi ovladac na cdromku... lol :D
<Leskoo> h00ked, ty mas neco originalniho ?
<h00ked> jj sem nafasoval kvuli praci 
<Leskoo> h00ked, ono windows neni freeware ?
<h00ked> prej ne :D
<ZOMBitch> jak pro koho ;)
<h00ked> no podle vyrobce prej neni :D
<Leskoo> ja myslel ze prachy se berou za to ze ti to vypali na takove to barevne CD :D
<ZOMBitch> oni toho nakecaj :P
<h00ked> kruci co by mohl byt ovladac na dvdromku.. :D
<h00ked> tak to je v riti
<h00ked> na muj ntb proste asi nejdou nainstalovat widle..
<FrostyX> asi vi co je pro nej dobre
<h00ked> no to mozna jo, ale pro me to je hodne spatne...
<FrostyX> ze by si ho vyhodil oknem, kdyby te nechal je nainstalovat :-D
<h00ked> no prave jestli to nepujde, tak ho hodim do skrine a koupim si holt jiny no.. :D
<h00ked> takze to jde vlastne proti jeho zajmu :D
<h00ked> aspon ze samsung ma normalnni drivery a ne exe :D
<h00ked> tak to je slusne v pici
<Leskoo> h00ked, od kdy potrebuje mechanika specialni driver ? to tam instalujes windows 2000 ? :D
<h00ked> sedmicky
<Leskoo> a to jako sedmicky po tobe chcou driver na mechaniku ?
<h00ked> neasi ty vole :D:D:D
<h00ked> jo tak dobry, davam tam stazeny a ty jedou :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<FrostyX> a pak si kup win7 ultimate za 20k+ ... vzdyt ani nainstalovat to nejde kdyz je to originalni :-D
<h00ked> ja je nastesti nekupoval, dostal sem je v praci :)
<h00ked> ale tak co, stejna verze, tam jebnu klic z originalky a je to :D
<Leskoo> h00ked, piratsky soft je vzdycky lepsi :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, hej uz si zacal delat player ? :D
<FrostyX> no asi druhej den prazdnin. ale to bylo par hodin a od te doby nic. zatim mam mozna tak GUI :-D
<FrostyX> a nachystane tridy :-D
<FrostyX> metody maj vetsinou zatim jen jeden radek na kterem je strednik, nebo return 0; ... :-D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, zacinas me dohanet :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, ale me uz to hraje :D
<Leskoo> reboot na BT5
<FrostyX> chtel jsem neco napsat dneska, kdyz h00ked rano psal, ze jeste taky nic neudelal ... ale radsi jsem si pustil film
<h00ked> FrostyX: covece... tak mam grub2 ale widle nenasel, musel sem ho dokopat rucne :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D ... kopal jsi je tam v konfigurakach, nebo nejakym klikatkem ?
<h00ked> klikatkem :D
<h00ked> staci ze budu celou noc davat dohromady widle, jeste s timhle se srat :D
<FrostyX> konfigurakem naprosto nemozna vec ... :-D
<h00ked> ten sem tusim jeste ani nevidel od dvojky cece :D
<FrostyX> grub2 je totiz udajne delany tak, ze si vsechno najde sam a rovnou ti to zobrazi. ja tomu nikdy neveril :-D
<h00ked> ty vole k cemu mi je gigabit, kdyz ty blbe microsofti servery jsou snad na vytacenem netu...
<h00ked> prej windows 7 professional
<h00ked> no tak teda jo no... :D
<h00ked> ty vole deset minut a uz se mi z toho systemu chce brecet...
<FrostyX> h00ked: jsem ti rikal ze ten notes vyhodis oknem
<FrostyX> na co si narazil ? ze to ma jen jednu plochu ? :-D
<h00ked> na to ze... na to :D
<ZOMBitch> takhle neschopny graficky prostredi jeste existuje? :P
<h00ked> jedna plocha, picu to umi, nic tam neni, nic tam nefunguje (sitovka jako zazrakem nastesti jede)... :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jasny, zahazuje min jak 50% packetu ;)
<h00ked> no kdyz porovnam rychlost PC a ntb, tak widle zahazujou cca 180% :D
<ZOMBitch> :d
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<h00ked> aktualizace zabezpeceni systemu
<h00ked> bug zaplatovanej runtime errorem? :D
<FrostyX> ti to akorat zmeni barvicky v ovladacich panelech v nejakem centru zabezpeceni :-D
<h00ked> no super :)
<ZOMBitch> ... prej, ze je servis24 opet funkcni, nevim komu to chtej jako nalhavat kdyz to vecne bleje error :D
<h00ked> jooo, jeste ze jsem od sporitelny utekl
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jak to maji jine banky s linux webbrowserama?
<h00ked> raifka uplne bez problemu
<h00ked> tem to totiz ani jednou za ty dva roky co tam sem nefungovalo tusim :D
<ZOMBitch> hm, krasa, takze tu mrdat :D
<ZOMBitch> jim mozna brnknu jestli me nechteji do sveho webmaster teamu, linej jsem jak ves co se tyce webu a platit se za to necham rad :P
<h00ked> ty bys sel dobrovolne pracovat nekam, kde budes obklopen windowsima serverama, kdyz mas na vyber jo? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jasny, neznas bolest :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ty vole
<h00ked> kvuli aktualizaci solitare vytvari bod obnoveni systemu....
<ZOMBitch> btw mi pred ani ne tydnem nainstalovane w7u po +-3 dnech hlasi pri bootu "NTLRD nenalezen ...", ani nechci vedet jak slape profesional verze, natoz home :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :))))))))))
<FrostyX> kluciii, pisete nekdo C/C++ v nejakem univerzalnim editoru jako VIM / geany / gedit / .... nebo mate nejaky SuperHustyIDE ?
<ZOMBitch> vim/geany - jak kdy, jak co :)
 * ZOMBitch byl po ~dvou letech v albertu na nakupu ... nema ani jednu vec co chtel, zase se tam za par let otoci se nasrat
<h00ked> C/C++ ne, ale vim nebo gedit, javu v eclipse
<h00ked> hele, sem si vybral ze chci chrome a ono to IE komplet smazlo ze systemu, masakr :D
<ZOMBitch> gedit me naprosto prudil slimacim startem, jestli si to dobre pamatuju :)
<h00ked> me to celkem vyhovuje :)
<ZOMBitch> na to prd funkci nechapu co tam jako tak dlouho nacita :)
<ZOMBitch> ja docera rad edituju soubor hned po zadani prikazu, ne ze si mezi tim jeste zapalim cigo :)
<h00ked> po kazdy aktualizaci restartovat...
<h00ked> jdu na cigaro trochu uklidnit nervy.. :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jo to je naprosta trotlovina :)
<h00ked> tak se divis, kdyz je zaklad win7 XML? :D:D:D
<FrostyX> psali jste mi nekdo ? se mi nejak sesypal net. posledni co mi prislo bylo zombovo /me s albertem
<h00ked> ja si akorat stezoval ze uz me nemas rad a zanedbavas me :((((
<h00ked> a jdu si dat jeste caj, to prej taky pomaha na nervy, bo ntb poleti z okna
<FrostyX> promin, ja ti to o vikendu vynahradim. Co takhle vecere a kino ?
<h00ked> ale skocim si za sousedkou do tretiho patra...
<h00ked> tak jo :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nechce skakat sousedka spis? :P
<h00ked> no to by asi mlada v obyvaku nebyla moc rada :D
<h00ked> chyba: doslo k chybe
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> ty widle me jeste pobavi koukam :D
<h00ked> nejsou k dispozici zadne aktualizace
<h00ked> a pod tim: dostupne aktualizace: 34
<ZOMBitch> ... na vodafone.cz je docela sranda kazdou minutu odklikavat hlasku s odhlasenim a nic to neudela :D
<h00ked> ty vole, ZOMBitch nedelas pro M$? :D
<ZOMBitch> ZOMBitch: ty hajzle, ty pro ne urcite makas, te rozsekam ty sraci!
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ikdyz to by bylo treba misto hlasky "priste nezobrazovat" neco ve stylu "uz me s tim neser" kdybys to psal ty :D
<ZOMBitch> :d
<h00ked> podle aktualizacniho softwaru od HP muj ntb s mym seriovym cislem nikdy nebyl vyroben... taky funky :D
<ZOMBitch> 'Prestat me vecne s timho vyskakovacim okynkem?' ... :D
<ZOMBitch> 'Prestat me vecne (jebat )s timho vyskakovacim okynkem?' ... :D
<h00ked> no ja bych tam fakt dal spis "uz me s tim neser"
<h00ked> bo to bylo prvni co me napadlo, kdyz to vyskocilo potreti za minutu :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: aktualizacni soft se zda naprosto aktualni :))
<h00ked> znate to nekdo? http://www.monitoring-serveru.cz/
<h00ked> a ted jak se dostat z win7 na ext4 disk....
<FrostyX> ZOMBitchku, prosim prosim, poslal bys nejaky makefile ? :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nejaky?
<FrostyX> jestli mas od nejakeho mene rozsahleho projektu v C/C++
<ZOMBitch> nemam, nepisu v C :)
<FrostyX> nekdy pred hodinou:
<FrostyX> <FrostyX> kluciii, pisete nekdo C/C++ v nejakem univerzalnim editoru jako VIM / geany / gedit / .... nebo mate nejaky SuperHustyIDE ?
<FrostyX> <ZOMBitch> vim/geany - jak kdy, jak co :)
<FrostyX> si to asi necetl cele co :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: reagoval jsem jen na editory :)
<FrostyX> mi slo prave o jazyk, ktery musis kompilovat. Nevim jak to v geanym pohodlne vyresit. skriptovaci jazyk neni problem. si tam necham zobrazit konzoli a dam F5 (run) .... ale s C++ projektem o nekolika souborech se mi v tom blbe dela. jsem si tam nabindoval takovy provizorni make && run, ale opravdu moc provizorni.... :-D no, budu to muset poladit. jsem myslel ze si to resil
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nebylo potreba zatim :)
<DarkKnightCZ> zdravim, ma nekdo logicke vysvetleni, pro mi munin ukazuje zatizeni 1600% u dvou ctyrjadrovych procaku? (9% system, 12% user, 1600% idle :) )
<Leskoo> DarkKnightCZ, mas vykonejsi CPU nez si myslis
<DarkKnightCZ> Leskoo: faaajne :)
<DarkKnightCZ> btw ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s konfiguraci postfixu+courieru ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-18
<h00ked> lol http://www.piratskenoviny.cz/?c_id=33235 :D
<h00ked> to mi poser... grub2 je celkem vtipalek
<h00ked> juhuuuuuu uz mi funguje grub2 tak jak ma, to jdu oslavit snidani :D
<h00ked> juhuu dneska sem si uklidil na stole :p uspech :D
<h00ked> nemate nekdo nejaky ebooky o jave v CZ? jsem linej cist anglicky... :D
<flack-Z> zdravim
<flack-Z> mam taku pikantnu otazku
<flack-Z> ako prehodim tie prilepene tlacitka na okne "minimalizovat, maximalizovat, zavriet" na ubuntu.. bez potreby ubuntu-tweak ?
<flack-Z> myslim z lavej strany okna na pravu
<FrostyX> myslim ze staci zmenit tema vzhledu
<flack-Z> a jo pravda
<DarkKnightCZ> zdravim, ma nekdo zkusenosti s konfiguraci postfixu a courieru?
<h00ked> DarkKnightCZ: jo mam, je to svinstvo :D
<DarkKnightCZ> h00ked: souhlasim :) nicmene jsem nasel iRedMail a vypada luxusne, prekonal jsem zatim problem s bindovanim stejneho portu dovecotu jako inetd, akorat mi nefunguje smtp a maily se nejak nedostavaji pres (zpatky zadny error o nedoruceni zatim nedosel tak uvidim)
<h00ked> no kdyz mas se smtp error, tak to se uklada nekam k uzivatelum do slozky na localhostu tusim...
<DarkKnightCZ> (prichozi maily)
<h00ked> bych se ted musel podivat, taky sem mel podobne problemy s smtp
<DarkKnightCZ> roundcube hlasi problem s smtp, prestoze bezi, napsal jsem jim na forum, vypada to, ze jsou rychli, nicmene email ktery jsem na to poslal z googlu stale nedorazil
<h00ked> no ja to na serveru vyresil pres sendmail ciste pro php a zbytek mam na google apps :D
<DarkKnightCZ> mozna spatny mx zaznam... jak by mel vlastne byt nastaveny, kdyz to je defaultne na mail.domena.cz (1 domena.cz nebo 1 mail.domena.cz) ?
<DarkKnightCZ> jj,tak to mam resene na svojem privatnim, nicmene tady nemuzu zakaznikum nabizet gmail...
<h00ked> tak si tam udelej vlastni login adresu, dej tam jine logo, trochu si s tim pohraj
<DarkKnightCZ> nemuzu, neni to moje :)
<h00ked> me taky jeden klient rikal, ze pry google ani nahodou, ted to tam ma, projekt prospikovany jejich sluzbami a je spokojeny :D
<DarkKnightCZ> ja vim, byt to na me tak to taky resim takhle, ale vysvetluj si to sefovi :)
<h00ked> no ja mu to vysvetlil pomerne jednoduse :D
<h00ked> kdyz sem mu rekl, ze bud cca tri tydny prace (mam psane dvanactky a hodinovy plat) nebo asi 50 dolaru mesicne a kompletne volne ruce bla bla bla... :D
<DarkKnightCZ> tak ono to jde i zadarmo ze :)
<DarkKnightCZ> ale co chces odvedit na "mit to pres gmail neni profesionalni pristup, prece to nemuzu zakaznikum pres to delat..."
<h00ked> neumis prodavat sluzby =)
<ZOMBitch> bud var nebo tahni? :)
<h00ked> budvar je fuj :D
<h00ked> asi si zejtra skocim pro antibiotika...
<ZOMBitch> docela jo
<h00ked> nemuzu kourit :/
<ZOMBitch> jaj, tak to je skoro smrt :D
<h00ked> mi povidej
<h00ked> sem si dal cigaro a petkrat sem se poblil... :D
<h00ked> ty vole prosim at mam vic jak 39,3 teplotu
<h00ked> prosiiiiim :D
<ZOMBitch> si lehni na slunko kdzytak ;)
<freax> BUDVAR je NEJLEPSI! :-P
<h00ked> to nemuzu, me mlada kazdou minutu kontroluje pohledem :D
<ZOMBitch> na posrani jo no :)
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jestli jeste zijes :d
<h00ked> freax: jo, to nam povidej co sme byli na poslednim Ubuntu pub. asi ctyri sme z budvaru druhy den blili a srali :D
<h00ked> ne jestli nepodvadim
<h00ked> mlada rikala, ze jestli budu mit pres 39,2 tak me odveze do spitalu pro antibiotika, pak na zmrzku a nebude me vecer otravovat u finale evropsky ligy :D
<freax> na posrani? vubeeec... tak meli v tej hospode zasrany trubky nebo nevim co, ale z Budvaru se nesere... mozna tak nekdo fnuka ze ho po nem boli hlavicka :-D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :))))))
<h00ked> freax: hele ja mel budvar teda za svuj zivot ctyrikrat. Pokazde v jine hospode a pokazde sem druhy den travil tim, ze sem sral na zachode. a ze cely den myslim opravdu hodiny v kuse :D
<h00ked> proste mi budvar nesedi, asi pouzivaji nejake jine kvasinky, nebo jiny chmel.. nevim :)
<ZOMBitch> freax: no nejlip mi po tom neni po vsech strankach teda, pro me je to patok :)
<h00ked> ja vypiju klidne deset staropramenu a druhy den me ani neboli hlava
<h00ked> ale dam si tri budvary a rano bolehlav jak po flasce vodky a srani jak po odstredenem mleku :D
<h00ked> loool http://www.aumojekoule.eu/fotogalerie/nejoblibenejsi/detail/3724/
<h00ked> by me zajimalo jak dopadl :D
<h00ked> btw - hrajete nekdo travian?
<h00ked> shanim duala na mistrovstvi evropy, sam to asi nebudu zvladat :)
<freax> tak to nevim kam na ten Budvar chodite.. ja pomalu nepiju nic jinyho stejne jako vetsina kamosu a nikdo si po nem na srani nestezoval.. ani prilezitostny konzumenti. obcas nekdo fnuka ze ho po nem rano boli hlava ale ze by se z nej posral, tak to vubec... musite ho ochutnat u zdroje.. v CB ;) nejlip krouzek.. pak sudte :P
<mys7ery> nevi nekdo co s ubuntu instalaci, pokud mi stale leze do sleep modu?
<freax> mys7ery: zkus alternate cd
<mys7ery> taky zkousel
<mys7ery> pro 11.04 i 10.10
<mys7ery> ani jedno nejede tak, jak by melo
<mys7ery> na notebooku [na nem jsem ted] to jede v pohode
<freax> mys7ery: tak si sosni Squeeze :-D
<mys7ery> na pc mam problem, tusim ze kvuli grafice
<h00ked> ti kaslu na budvar z CB, to ty prachy radsi prochlastam tady v praze nasim :D
<mys7ery> sqeeze?
<h00ked> debian squeeze, neposlouchej ho :D
<mys7ery> h00ked: hraval jsem travian od 1. behu cz9 a taky ho vyhral, ale od 3.5 to stoji za nic
<h00ked> jaky problem s grafikou? zkus to trosku rozvest :)
<mys7ery> mno rekl bych, ze instalace se nedari kvuli grafice [radeon 4730]
<h00ked> mys7ery: no ja se kvalifikoval na mistrovstvi, dneska v 6 rano zacalo
<h00ked> a pro prvnich 100 lidi na konci serveru se bude delit vyhra 50.000€ :D
<mys7ery> jelikoz behem instalace se najebou na obrazovku 4 bile pruhy a nic pres ne nevidim
<h00ked> uz instalace?
<mys7ery> popisu to takhle - u alternate verze se dostanu az po instalaci a behem ni mi to vyhodi chybu
<h00ked> a jenom tak... mas u sebe 9.04? ta jeste nema tu debilni grafickou instalaci tusim
<mys7ery> u normalni se nedostanu pres boot
<ZOMBitch> jakou chybu ...
<mys7ery> bohuzel nemam, ale klidne ji stahnu.. jen me stve, ze to bych zase nemel podporu
<ZOMBitch> je to stejny skorem :)
<h00ked> tak pokud mas slusnejsi internet - apson 3 megovej, tak to mas za par hodin aktualizovane na 10.10 :)
<mys7ery> chybu.. presne si ji nepamatuji, ale pise to cca tohle : nastala chyba, chyba nastala v bodu : Vyber a instalace se software
<mys7ery> 8mb mam..
<h00ked> no tak to mas za dve hodky updatnute na 11.04 :D
<mys7ery> tak rikas 9.04?
<h00ked> tu chybu sem uz ale nekde videl...
<mys7ery> jdu zkusit a pak se znovu ozvu v obou pripadech - povede/nepovede..
<mys7ery> jen me stve, ze jsem zkusil 5 verzi a zatim zadnej postup
<mys7ery> 7 hodin v tahu
<h00ked> no ja bych imho zkusil, tam je co se pamatuju textova instalace, jestli to pojede... vlastne jestli mas 10.10 a 11.04 doma na cd, tak ti bude stacit jen jeden upgrade pres net a zbytek udelas z cd
<mys7ery> jeste.. 9.04 sezenu kde?
<mys7ery> na releases.ubuntu.cz neni
<h00ked> btw jeste me napada... mas to vypalene na cd, na flashce nebo original cd?
<mys7ery> zkousel jsem cd i flashku
<mys7ery> nemam original
<ZOMBitch> mmnt, to budete jako upgradovat 9.04 az na 11.04?
<mys7ery> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<h00ked> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<h00ked> ha, jsi rychlejsi :)
<mys7ery> ^^
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: no 10.10 a 11.04 ma na cd rikal, takze se udela upgrade z cd :D
<mys7ery> 10.10 mam na cd
<mys7ery> 11.04 na fd
<mys7ery> ted
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: navic mam 39.1 pry horecku - u me to je lehka teplota - tak se mi nechce moc premyslet :D
<ZOMBitch> D
<ZOMBitch> :
<h00ked> ale kdyz si dam do huby dve cerny hallsky tak muzu kourit, juhuuu :D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<h00ked> freax: ted me napada... squeeze bude min narocnejsi nez 10.10 co se tyce hardwaru co? :D
<freax> h00ked: proc by mel bejt narocnejsi?
<h00ked> no min narocnejsi
<h00ked> premyslim co hodim jako druhy system na Xoom
<h00ked> ubuntu 10.10 uz ma port, ale je to pry pomerne pomale, preci jen tam je dvoujadrovy GHZ procak
<freax> h00ked: jo takhlee :-D ja sem debil... :-D sem to pochopil tak, ze squeeze bude minimalne narocnejsi nez 10.10 :-D
<h00ked> nee, min jako mene :D
<freax> h00ked: rek bych ze bude urcite skromnejsi co se tyce hw.. ale jak vyrazne to netusim. nemel sem moznost to srovnat. ale mam Squeeze na netbooku a sem s nim spokojenej..
<h00ked> me jde prave o to, ze tam je ten 1GHz dualcore tegra2, 1GB RAM a 1GB ROM... takze vykonove nic moc..
<h00ked> a hlavne grafika je na procesoru... takze asi fluxbox... to by mohlo byt v klidu celkem :)
<h00ked> a hlavne tam jde o to, nacpat system do 1GB ROM :D
<yunife> Caute kluci, neviete preco mi compiz nejak vyziera ramku, niekedy zabera aj cez 1.3GB :-D
<h00ked> protoze compiz je nenazrany jako prase :D
<freax> :-D
<freax> yunife: compiz sucks... smaz ho :D
<h00ked> tak nejak :D
<yunife> h00ked, ale chapes to vsetky okna programy vypnem a on tam zere 1.3 GB ram :D
<h00ked> ti to rikam, compiz je nenazrane prase :D
<yunife> h00ked, ja by som skor povedal, ze tam je nejaky bug, zabudli dealokovat pamet nebo co :D:D
<h00ked> ne, dela to snad od verze 0.1 ;)
<mys7ery> takze, snazim se instalovat 9.04 pres fd a co se pise [pouzivam unetbootin pres nej jsem to daval na ubuntu na fd]
<yunife> h00ked, to je hruza :D
<yunife> mys7ery, fd jako Floppy Device? :D:D:D::D
<h00ked> ehh fd? disketa? :D
<mys7ery> modprobe:fatal:could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory 
<mys7ery> loading please wait
<mys7ery> ne, flash disk
<mys7ery> a pak : busybox v1.10.2 [ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7] built-in shell [ash]
<mys7ery> a ted za [initramfs] muzu psat jako v terminalu
<yunife> mys7ery, ten FD si vytvoril pomocou creatora?
<mys7ery> pomoci unetbootin
<mys7ery> nejakej napad?
<DarkKnightCZ> mys7ery: dneska jsem resil temer totozny problem :)
<mys7ery> a podarilo se ti ho vyresit? ja bych pro reseni i vrazdil
<mys7ery> [ :D ne doslova, neboj]
<DarkKnightCZ> nabootuj treba live cd (nebo hod do jineho PC) a oprav disk...
<DarkKnightCZ> dneska se mi ve skole sekl notas -> temer stejny problem, fsck pomohlo
<mys7ery> oprav disk?
<mys7ery> opravit disk HD nebo disk ze ktereho instaluju [flashka]
<DarkKnightCZ> u ceho ti to haze? u disku nebo u flashky? jestli u flashky tak oprav flashku
<DarkKnightCZ> teoreticky by melo pomoct komplet zformatovani
<mys7ery> jenze podivej
<DarkKnightCZ> nicmene s unetbootin-em nemam vubec dobre zkusenosti, takze to muze byt i tim :)
<mys7ery> ja na flashku zkousel ruzne systemy a nejelo to
<mys7ery> vzdy predtim format
<mys7ery> ja si taky myslim ze je to tim
<DarkKnightCZ> takhle, mas po ruce live cd ubuntu? :)
<mys7ery> proto jsem ted nainstaloval windows a jdu zkusit neco jineho
<mys7ery> bohuzel origo cd ne
<DarkKnightCZ> nemusi byt origo
<mys7ery> tim padem jo
<DarkKnightCZ> proste abys mohl nabootovat live cd ubuntu
<mys7ery> ale i s tim jsou problemy
<DarkKnightCZ> spusti se?
<mys7ery> dokonce se ani nedostanu do instalace
<mys7ery> spusti se 
<DarkKnightCZ> takze system spustis?
<mys7ery> [pokud ho bootuju]
<mys7ery> ne to ne
<mys7ery> cd se nacte pri bootu z cd
<DarkKnightCZ> ale nenajede live system?
<mys7ery> ne
<mys7ery> protoze ho dam najet
<mys7ery> a ta mrcha spadne do sleep modu
<mys7ery> netusim proc
<mys7ery> a opravdu myslim sleep mode
<DarkKnightCZ> hmm... mozna nekompatibilni hardware...
<mys7ery> to je druha moznost
<mys7ery> mam radeon 4730
<DarkKnightCZ> spis bych to videl na procak/ramky
<mys7ery> procak amd phenom 2 jadro
<mys7ery> ram 1066hz 2x2 od kingstonu black ed.
<DarkKnightCZ> ahaa, to bude mozna tim :D
<mys7ery> cim? ram?
<DarkKnightCZ> btw jedou ti fakt na 1066 a 2,2V? :)
<mys7ery> jak to zjistim?
<DarkKnightCZ> bios
<mys7ery> tak moment..
<DarkKnightCZ> nebo everest pokud jsi ve win
<mys7ery> jsem
<DarkKnightCZ> tak mmt, mrknu jestli to tam vubec je
<DarkKnightCZ> no v everestu jsem zatim nasel pouze frekvenci, hledam jestli tam jde zjistit i napeti
<mys7ery> klidne zajdu do biosu..
<DarkKnightCZ> ok
<DarkKnightCZ> napis mi i CL ktere u toho mas
<mys7ery> cl? btw. mam award bios, muzu se zeptat kde v biosu najdu voltaz a frekvenci ram? bios od awardu
<DarkKnightCZ> eehm... mas menu nahore nebo ve sloupcich?
<mys7ery> 2 sloupce
<mys7ery> kdyz vejdu do pc health status
<DarkKnightCZ> jaky je nazev prvniho v prvnim sloupci?
<mys7ery> mb intelligent tweaker [mit]
<DarkKnightCZ> to dej
<Frosty> mate nekdo zkusenosti s wpa_supplicantem ?
<DarkKnightCZ> dole by mela byt voltaz, nad tim neco s pametma (nejspis to bude zasedle)
<mys7ery> voltaz cpu jedine
<mys7ery> 1.3500V
<DarkKnightCZ> voltaz ram tam neni?
<mys7ery> ne, jen cpu
<DarkKnightCZ> divne... a neni nad tim frekvence pameti (bud to bude 533 nebo 400Mhz)
<mys7ery> zase jen cpu
<mys7ery> 200
<mys7ery> pockat
<mys7ery> memory clock x4.00 800mhz
<DarkKnightCZ> ok, takze bezi na 800mhz
<DarkKnightCZ> btw memtest ti najede?
<mys7ery> a v pc health status
<mys7ery> vidim ddr2 1.8v / 1.936V
<DarkKnightCZ> hmm...
<mys7ery> vcore 1.344v
<DarkKnightCZ> to je mozna ten problem...
<DarkKnightCZ> tyhle pameti maji jet na 2,2V pri 1066Mhz a CL 5-5-5-18 :)
<mys7ery> nejaka moznost to nastavit?
<DarkKnightCZ> jenze maji smejdsky cipset, takze jedou stabilne na 2,1V pri 800Mhz a CL 5-5-5-15
<mys7ery> mam napsat muj setup btw?
<DarkKnightCZ> no melo by to byt prave v tom prvni
<DarkKnightCZ> zitra jedu tyhle svine kvuli te nestabilite reklamovat :)
<mys7ery> v prvnim
<mys7ery> dram configuration
<mys7ery> a kdyz otevru
<mys7ery> cpu host clock control - auto/manual
<mys7ery> set memory clock - auto/manual
<DarkKnightCZ> memory clock nechej tak jak je, voltage hledej
<mys7ery> dcts mode - unganged/ganged
<mys7ery> ddrii timing items auto/manual
<DarkKnightCZ> je neco u timing items?
<DarkKnightCZ> jako auto za hodnotu
<mys7ery> pockej mam to
<mys7ery> system voltage control
<mys7ery> manual jsem dal
<mys7ery> ten muzu davat dram voltage control
<DarkKnightCZ> 2,1V nastav
<mys7ery> ano mam
<mys7ery> save ted?
<DarkKnightCZ> jeste ne, pockej
<DarkKnightCZ> http://www.alza.cz/kingston-4gb-kit-ddr2-1066mhz-black-edition-hyperx-d122471.htm
<DarkKnightCZ> jsou to tyto?
<mys7ery> sorry omylem jsem to zavrel
<mys7ery> takze
<mys7ery> http://www.alfacomp.cz/php/product.php?eid=105140000000000PGC
<mys7ery> tyhle
<DarkKnightCZ> ano, presne tyhle jedu zitra reklamovat :)
<DarkKnightCZ> tak tam uloz tech 2,1V
<mys7ery> frekvenci nikde nemenim?
<DarkKnightCZ> nn
<mys7ery> muzu tam dat 1066
<DarkKnightCZ> mam je tedka v pc, jedine stabilne jenou na 800Mhz
<mys7ery> ted jsem prisel jak
<mys7ery> ah.. fine
<DarkKnightCZ> *jedou
<DarkKnightCZ> proto je jedu reklamovat, co vim tak 5 z sesti tehle pameti nefunguje spravne :)
<mys7ery> tak jsem v unetbootin menu
<DarkKnightCZ> zkus nejdriv spustit memtest
<mys7ery> ok
<DarkKnightCZ> pokud projde v pohode bude asi problem nekde jinde...
<DarkKnightCZ> nicmene by ti pameti tedka mely byt vykonnejsi :)
<DarkKnightCZ> samozrejme pokud to stale nepujde bootnout
<mys7ery> momentik
<mys7ery> jeste jsem sel rr pred tim bootem [omylem jsem dal install]
<DarkKnightCZ> a?
<mys7ery> a nemuzu se dostat pres screen kde mi ukazuje jak vlezt do biosu
<mys7ery> proste to dal nejede
<mys7ery> zkusim vypnout zapnout
<DarkKnightCZ> pise to neco?
<mys7ery> ne, jen je tam screen na nem neco jako letak na gygabite motherboardy a pod tim jak vlezt do biosu, boot menu atp..
<mys7ery> ale nejde to dal jako obvykle
<DarkKnightCZ> hmm...
<mys7ery> a ani do boot menu nemuzu
<mys7ery> ..
<DarkKnightCZ> a do biosu jo?
<mys7ery> ne
<DarkKnightCZ> tak resetni bios
<mys7ery> jak?
<DarkKnightCZ> (na zakladni desce je baterka -> odpoj proud, baterku na minutu/dve vyndej)
<mys7ery> y..
<mys7ery> vim
<mys7ery> mnt
<DarkKnightCZ> nejspis to ty pameti nejak rozhodilo, ja rikal ze jsou s nima problemy :)
<mys7ery> davam test memory
<DarkKnightCZ> ok
<mys7ery> a dostava se mi odpoved cannot load a ramdisk
<mys7ery> with an old kernel image
<DarkKnightCZ> huh
<DarkKnightCZ> tak na to jsem kratky, to bohuzel neporadim...
<mys7ery> jdu zkusit neco jine nez unetbootin
<mys7ery> a pak napisu
<mys7ery> darku jsi tu jeste?
<mys7ery> pomoci universal usb installer muzu spustit memory test
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-19
<h00ked> juhuu antibiotika :p
<_hubert_> Kluci, nevíte někdo, jak poslouchat (realtime) výstup z mikrofonu?
<FrostyX> arecord -D plughw:0,0 -f S16_LE - | aplay -D plughw:0,0 -f S16_LE -
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> _hubert_: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Test%20mikrofonu#Termin.2BAOE-l
<FrostyX> ale jak to funguje nevim
<_hubert_> Jo, funguje to, akorát je to zpožděné. :D Díky. :)
<FrostyX> ted zalezi jak moc velky problem to je ..
<_hubert_> Žádný. :)
<_hubert_> The GAME!! Sakra..
<_Brano_> sakra...
<yunife> _Brano_, ani nevrav
<_Brano_> prehral som :D
<_Brano_> ale
<_Brano_> mám skúšku z OSY za Bééé
<_Brano_> :D
<_hubert_> :D
<yunife> kamarat si dal do notebooku namiesto 512 ramiek 1GB a system sa stale dookola restartuvava :D:D:D
<_Brano_> divné :D
<_Brano_> nechcel by som
<_Brano_> :D
<_hubert_> :D
<yunife> ale BIOS ide v poriadku :D
<yunife> iba linux nechce nabehnut :D
<_Brano_> so strange
<_Brano_> :D
<_hubert_> "Nikdo nebude nikdy potřebovat více než 640kB RAM!" ....
<yunife> veru, tolik ram mi nestaci uz ani v mikroprocesore :D:D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> To asi nikomu.. :D
<yunife> 1.4MB disketa tiez ze ma nekonecnu kapacitu :D
<yunife> ze bude vzdy stacit :D
<yunife> ze jo
<_hubert_> :D :D
<_hubert_> http://qipim.cz/viewtopic.php?t=2406 :))
<_hubert_> sudo rm -rf / To je můj nejoblíbenější příkaz, jenom jsem ho v životě nezkoušel. :D A teď pro jistotu promazat schránku, aby se nestal omyl..
<FrostyX> _hubert_: rekl bych ze kdybys ho dal, tak se stejne nic nestane. ze se to zepta, nebo neco
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Jo, ale stejně, já se znám.. :D A zkoušet to nehodlám...
<FrostyX> na svym systemu to taky poustet nebudu :-D .. ale uz bootuju ve virtualce debian
<h00ked> musis tam placnout su, chce to roota :)
<FrostyX> jo to je jasny ze bez roota toho v / moc nesmazes
<FrostyX> za roota: rm: rekurzivni zpracovani "/" je nebezpecne; rm: tento zachranny rezim potlacite volbou --no-preserve-root
<_hubert_> TAkže nic, jo?
<FrostyX> nn
<_hubert_> Hmm, stejně to zkoušet nebudu. :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> ale z toho prikazu jsem mel dlouhou dobu taky celkem respekt :-D
<FrostyX> kdyz se dela rm -r, tak vzdycky bacha :-D
<_hubert_> Neexistuje program, který narychlo spustí nějký php? NEchce se mi kvůli všemu editovat soubor atd...
<FrostyX> apache :)
<_hubert_> Ale to jo, 127.0.0.1 mi jede, jenom pokaždé když chci sustit nějaký script musím upravit, nebo vytvořit nový...
<_hubert_> Ikdyž...
<_hubert_> Mohl bych si to napsat v php, že? :D
<FrostyX> spis nechapu o co vlastne jde
<_hubert_> Podívej, mám script, někde z netu. A abych si hop mohl spustit, musím otevřít /var/www/, vytvořit, nebo upravit nějaký soubor a pak to spustit...
<FrostyX> jo takle. no to je hrozny problem :-D
<FrostyX> afk obed
<_hubert_> Dobrou chuť.
<FrostyX> _hubert_: to tak casto zkousis skripty z netu ?
<_hubert_> Ani ne. :D Jenom třeba teď počítadlo, nebo tak...
<yunife> www.fdos.org
<yunife> nejak to neslape :D
<ok2cqr> _hubert_, ja to resim tak, ze mam u sebe v home adresar web, a udelany symlink do /var/www
<ok2cqr> takze kdyz neco potrebuju, hodim do dev, otevru prohlizec, vlezu do web a mam to
<ok2cqr> nemusim se s tim vztekat
<_hubert_> ok2cqr: Já mám odkaz v docky, ale pořád je to takové pomalé... :D
<h00ked> mam jet na dovolenou, nebo poridit server? :D
<_hubert_> Pořiď si server na dovolené? :D
<h00ked> no ne, tak bud dam 100k za server, nebo pojedu za 100k na dovolenou.. _D
<_hubert_> Kde jsi vzal 100k? :O
<h00ked> premie :)
<_hubert_> Za co?
<h00ked> za praci :D
<h00ked> libi se mi tahle masina http://www.64bit.eu/ibm-x3550-m3-1x-xeon-x5650-2-66ghz-12gb-ram-m5015/
<_hubert_> A jo, práce...
<h00ked> jj opakujici se stereotypni cinnost
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> Afk.
<h00ked> hm... ty disky jsou dost drahe.. :/
<yunife> Amynka, http://www.noteslate.com/ nefunguje :(
<h00ked> hm... takze 146GB sas asi...
<bckzs> h00ked, ako spustim skript a zaroven sa necham odhlasit z konzole ?
<bckzs> aby som zamkol masinu
<_hubert_> Sakra, XChat nechce zobrazit ikonku v trayi. :(
<tvaculin> v 11.04?
<_hubert_> tvaculin: 10.10
<FrostyX> xchat > settings > preferences > alerts > Enable system tray icon .... mas zakliknute ,
<FrostyX> ?
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Samozřejmě.
<tvaculin> _hubert_: jo tak... myslel jsem, ze narazis na zakladni nastaveni v 11.04 -> zobrazovani jen povolenych ikon
<_hubert_> tvaculin: Kdepak, aktualizaci na 11.04 jsem zakázal po neblahé zkušenosti...
<tvaculin> _hubert_: ja teda zatim 11.04 pouzivam a jsem spokojen... teda, par veci me trochu stve, ale celkove mam dobry dojem
<_hubert_> tvaculin: Mě to zlobí... Krade to GPU a když dám Unity2D, tak nehraje ubraz u videí...
<tvaculin> _hubert_: aha, moje gpu se s unity flaka... :) takze ani nemam potrebu zkouset 2D Unity
<_hubert_> tvaculin: No jo, to má někdo štěstí. :D
<tvaculin> _hubert_: no, ale serou me treba "tray" ikony, chapu, ze tim chteji usetrit misto, ale kdyz si to nekdo chce zapraskat zbytecnyma ikonama (napr. ja), tak by tu volbu meli nechat
<tvaculin> stejne tak i jina nastaveni
<_hubert_> Já nevím, moc jsem se v tom nešťáral a srazil to zpátky na 10.10...
<tvaculin> v pohode... proti gusti zadny disputat
<_hubert_> Jo jo, no. Já mám rád GNOME 2.x, moje láska... :D
<tvaculin> to je prave na linuxu fajn -> moznost volby ;)
<_hubert_> Jo jo jo. :)
<yunife> http://jarko.hopto.org/sux.png toto by mali implementovat do windowsu :D:D:D:D:D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Jde fwrite()ovat i na konec souboru?
<yunife> _hubert_, coze?
<yunife> _hubert_, netusim o cem tocis :D
<_hubert_> yunife: Jsem blbec, fwrite() zapisuje na konec souboru. Chce to pauzu.. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, myslim, ze nemas pravdu
<_hubert_> yunife: Ne?
<yunife> _hubert_, fwrite() zapisuje vzdy na aktualnu poziciu a posuva file pointer
<_hubert_> A poněvadž u mě je aktuální pozice na konci, vyřešeno..
<yunife> _hubert_, od modu akym otvoris subor fopen, zavisi ci sa file pointer nastavi na koniec suboru alebo na zaciatok, pokial das "a" tak bude fwrite zapisovat na koniec, pokial das iba "w" tak ti prepise od zaciatku data
<yunife> _hubert_, a potom pocas behu sa pomocou fseek() sa nastavit pozicia odkial ma citat / zapisovat, keby si chcel nejak po tem subore skakat
<_hubert_> Ach tak. A umí fseek() zapisovat do vybraných tagů?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-20
<h00ked> tak sem reportnul asi tunu spamu a ted donutit fuelPHP aby se mnou spolupracoval
<ok2cqr> dobre dopoledne
<ok2cqr> potreboval bych v 10.04 mit wlanconfig abych prepl kartu do AP modu
<ok2cqr> nevite kde je? Na netu jsem nasel, ze je nekde ve madwifi-tools, ale takovy balik tam nemam :-(
<ok2cqr> mam v ntb cip Atheros
<ok2cqr> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<h00ked> ceky
<h00ked> najedu ntb, mam tam stejnou kartu
<ok2cqr> moc diky!
<h00ked> np
<h00ked> aspon nejakou cinnost dneska udelam :D
<ok2cqr> podle gentoo wiki prepnout do AP modu jde
<ok2cqr> :-D
<h00ked> tam mas gentoo?
<h00ked> to mam na jinem ntb :D
<ok2cqr> ne, je tam ubuntu
<h00ked> kk
<ok2cqr> mam notebook jako domaci server
<ok2cqr> dela router, sambu, web
<ok2cqr> a chcipl mi doma Asus WL-500g
<ok2cqr> chci zkusit udelat z toho ntb access point
<ok2cqr> uvidime jaky to bude mit dosah, stacilo by mi aby to slo po bite
<h00ked> no bite to bude dost pomale ne? :D
<ok2cqr> byte
<h00ked> :)
<ok2cqr> jezisi to je des
<h00ked> ale dobry dvojsmysl :)
<ok2cqr> jo, je
<ok2cqr> uz je patek, musim se na neco vymluvit :-(
<h00ked> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485579
<ok2cqr> kdyz rano v pet rozlepim oci, je fajn si precist maily na mobilu :-)
<h00ked> mam to v zalozkach, takze sem to podle toho asi delal a mi madwifi-tools jede :)
<ok2cqr> super
<ok2cqr> jen to bude asi stary navod, protoze od kernelu 2.6.27 je driver uz v jadre 
<ok2cqr> a madwifi driver neni potreba
<h00ked> no ja tam mam system uz hoooodne dlouho :)
<h00ked> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/madwifi-tools/download
<ok2cqr> mrknu tam
<h00ked> a co ciste balicek?
<h00ked> sice starsi, ale jak bude, tak by upgrade mel aktualizovat
<h00ked> pripadne tady jsou zdrojaky, ty by mely byt novejsi http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/madwifi-tools
<ok2cqr> tak jsem to tam dostal, ale aby se ty drivery pouzily, musel bych restart, nechce se mi zkoumat co z pameti vyrazit a co tam naopak nahrat
<ok2cqr> stavajici modyly jsem hodil na blacklist
<ok2cqr> takze az budu doma to restartuju
<ok2cqr> nechci se odstrihnout 
<h00ked> jj jasny no
<h00ked> pak dej vedet ;)
<ok2cqr> jestli se dostanu pak na net, tak jo :-D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: na jakem portu streamuje mocp? :D
<h00ked> na foru se to zacina celkem zvrhavat :D
<_hubert_> Copak přibyla sekce XXX? :D
<h00ked> kdepak
<_hubert_> Tak už nevím..
<h00ked> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,56418.0.html
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: zmen si ten avatar, pokazdy jak to vidim mlatim do monitoru :D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: Nemám čas :D
<h00ked> este nemas zkousku odvahy za sebou?
<TomasBrincil> ne :D
<h00ked> aha, tak to drzim palce ;)
<TomasBrincil> pociťuju první stresíky, ale asi to bude tím co jsem ráno sežral...
<TomasBrincil> ...doufám :D
<h00ked> co ja pamatuju, tak ja mel stresy az asi 5 minut pred prvnim potitkem
<h00ked> ale to bylo psycho :D
<TomasBrincil> xDD
<_hubert_> h00ked: Co bys na tom ntb proboha ladil?! :D
<h00ked> jo btw lidi, v utery budu aktualizovat web ubuntu.cz, takze kdyz nepojede, muze za to steve balmer :D
<h00ked> ha! amaranthe nema web, to je vyzva :D
<_hubert_> Doháje! Přednáška o bezpečném sexu, ale já musím spadnout tak blbě na nohu!
<h00ked> tak si ten vyron utri a poslouchej dal :D
<_hubert_> No, to je tak, když člověk zaplatí 50,- za kecy o antikoncepci, ale já musím skočit z 10 schodů a noha v háji.. :D
<h00ked> bud rad, ze platis jenom 50kc za kecy o antikoncepci
<_hubert_> A ne 500,- za ni samotnou, co? :D
<h00ked> ja platim 900 ctvrtletne za antikoncepci a mam z toho doma jenom bordel :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Přednášející byl super. :D Na svým DELLku měl XPiny a furt nadával, že mu nešlapou office. :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to uz je vlastne pouze otazka, jak dlouho to ubuntu.cz nepojede ... :P
<h00ked> tak ja nevim, jaky byl nejdelsi vypadek, tri dny? :D
<ZOMBitch> ten minule? :D
<ZOMBitch> jak valel vojta ... :D
<_hubert_> Sakra. Jak udělat www prvek, který nepodléhá scrollování? Nevím, co dát do google..
<ZOMBitch> co znamena nepodela scrollovani? :D
<ZOMBitch> nechat zobrazovat scrollbar porad/nebo nikdy
<_hubert_> http://findmebyip.com/ Třeba pravý roh tady..
<_hubert_> *levý
<h00ked> no nic, jdu na limonadu :-/
<FrostyX> nevite prosim, jestli je v C++ nejaka funkce split ? (nemuzu ji najit) a kdyz uz jsem se to teda pokusil udelat sam, tak je pro nej strasny problem prekousnout to, ze bych si rad vratil pole
<_hubert_> FrostyX: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/236129/c-how-to-split-a-string
<_hubert_> ??
<FrostyX> dojim a kouknu na to
<_hubert_> Jo jo.
<_hubert_> FrostyX: K čemu Ti to vlastně je?
<FrostyX> no potrebuju retezec rozsekat do pole no
<_hubert_> Něco, jako explode()?
<_hubert_> Nebo http://www.infernodevelopment.com/perfect-c-string-explode-split
<h00ked> tak tomu rikam fofr update...
<FrostyX> _hubert_: jojo, diky moc. ta funguje
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Ta druhá?
<FrostyX> http://www.infernodevelopment.com/perfect-c-string-explode-split
<_hubert_> Jo jo, není zač. :)
<h00ked> jedna vec dokaze nastvat... kdyz stahuje 3GB a pak zjisti, ze ma vlastne pae kernel, takze VT-x nefunguje...
<h00ked> kdybych mi to stahovani zabralo vic jak pet minut, tak bych mozna i zuril... :D
<_hubert_> :D
<h00ked> ale je to vtipne, kdyz zjistim chybu az kdyz me okrikne xen... :D
<_hubert_> Jaká je nevýhoda toho, mít šmejdský telefon?
<_hubert_> Že je to šmejd...
<_hubert_> Chtělo by to nový. Ale takový, na kterém bych rozjel apache, php, mysql a měl editor se zvýrazňováním syntaxe..
<h00ked> android
<h00ked> nebo iphone a JB :D
<h00ked> nebo stary HD2 a hodit na to ubuntu, videl jsem to a i se to da celkem ovladat :)
<_hubert_> Jo, to jo, ale volat s tím taky potřebuji. :D
<_hubert_> http://phpforandroid.net/ 
<h00ked> no tak rebootnes a je to ;)
<_hubert_> Moc zlouhavé. :D Spíš androida a to phpforandroid... Btw. Nemohli byste to někdo vyzkoušet? :D
<h00ked> kouknu na to
<_hubert_> Jop. Btw. Co Ty máš za androidě?
<h00ked> desire
<h00ked> ale mam tam trippleboot kvuli testovani aplikaci
<_hubert_> Triple?! Proboha, co všechno tam máš? :O
<h00ked> 1.6, 2.1 a 2.3.4
<h00ked> neni na marketu, smula :D
<_hubert_> Tam máš QR kód na té stránce. ;)
<_hubert_> http://phpforandroid.net/#install_phpforandroidapk
<h00ked> to bych musel telefon vytahnout z dokovacky
<h00ked> najdi mi to tady https://market.android.com/ :D
<_hubert_> Tak nic, neřeš to. :D
<h00ked> jsem linej, bych musel uplne natahnout ruku :D
<_hubert_> Aby ses nepředřel. :D
<_hubert_> Btw. Vy tu asi nikdo minecraft nehrajete, že?
<h00ked> cozeto? :D
<_hubert_> Minecraft. :D Ošklivá hra napsaná v Javě, strašně návykové. :D
<h00ked> hm.... uz je venku 2.6.39 :p
<_hubert_> Koho čeho?
<h00ked> kernel
<_hubert_> Ajo.
<h00ked> to bude zase divoka noc :)
<h00ked> hele kam zmizelo z youtube "get code"? o.O
<_hubert_> ??
<h00ked> http://h00ked.cz/ tohle
<h00ked> na youtube vzdycky bylo get code pro vlozeni do stranky, ale WP to nastesti zvlada automaticky sam :)
<_hubert_> Pod videem share -> Embed. ;)
<h00ked> jo hm.. tak to bude tim, ze jsem prihlaseny asi :D
<_hubert_> Hmm, že bych se vysral na vlastní RS a máknul s WP?
<h00ked> ja to tak vyresil taky kdysi :D
<h00ked> ikdyz jednu dobu jsem jel na drupalu, pak sem zacal psat pluginy a vykaslal sem se na to a presel na WP :D
<_hubert_> Já nevím, mě to láká mít vlastní, ten pocit, když dokončím tu práci je k nezaplacení..
<h00ked> muj pocit byl po pul roce, kdyz sem zjistil, ze to umi uplny hovno byl taky k nezaplaceni :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: a ted nejaky framework pouzivas, nebo mas svoje veci ?
<h00ked> noo ucim se s fuelPHP a zatim se porad obloukem vyhybam nette, ale asi budu muset...
<_hubert_> h00ked: Já si věřím, to zvládnu, něco jenom jednoduchého.. :D
<h00ked> jinak se snazim jit bez frameworku :)
<_hubert_> Zasrany brasero!!!!
<FrostyX> h00ked: ja taky jedu bez frameworku, tak me zajimalo jestli nejsem sam :-D
<h00ked> ja nevim no.. mam z frameworku vseobecne strach, ale zase na druhou stranu by to obcas mohlo dost pomoct no.. :D
<FrostyX> naprosty souhlas
<FrostyX> nebo bych to mohl zhrnout tak, ze jsem hrozne liny se s nejakym naucit. Asi by to nekdy tu praci usnadnilo, ale na druhou stranu si myslim ze to zase neco zkomlikuje. Nez se to vyvazi tak zjistim ze je to na picu a podivam se po jinem ... :-D .. takze se od toho radsi drzim dal
<h00ked> ted prave potrebuju nejak vyresit interaktivni seznam s asi 30 ruznymi parametry pro vyber dat + moznosti kombinace...
<h00ked> tjn, se naucis s nette, zjistis, ze k tomu potrebujes zend, potomze k tomu je hodne potreba fuel... :D
<_hubert_> Kluci, nestrašte mě...
<FrostyX> h00ked: a pouzivas sablony ?
<h00ked> nooo sem tam, spis vyjimecne
<FrostyX> prave uvazuju ze to zacnu pouzivat. ono to vypada hodne cool, ale ani boha me nenapada jak v tom resit jednu vec ..
<FrostyX> to pak zpracuju a reknes mi, jestli to vubec jde :-D
<h00ked> jak se tomu kruci rika.... smarty? :D
<FrostyX> jj treba
<h00ked> jo na to jsme jednou predelavali jeden torrent tracker
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> ja jsem teda tenkrat nechtel pouzit smarty, ale jistej P.E.T ... oproti smarty, kterej ma hromadu souboru a snazi se umet vsechno ma tohle jen jednu tridu s par metodama a plni jen tu podstatu tech sablon. cetl jsem o tom tenkrat na rootu nebo zdrojaku, ale zaboha ten clanek nemuzu najit ...
<h00ked> komu se tohle nelibi? http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovkylrl.png :D
<_hubert_> Mně. :D Máš to moc tmavý. :D
<h00ked> rasisto :D
<_hubert_> :D Kdepak, jenom je to takový moc geekovský. :D
<h00ked> diiiiik :D
<_hubert_> Který chorý mozek mi doporučil 'Leave everything behind'?!
<FrostyX> co mas napsany v tom levym spodnim rohu ? :-D
<FrostyX> ale mas to pekny. jen ten levej panel je imho uplne zbytecnej :-D
<h00ked> levej spodni roh? :D
<h00ked> tam je ikona vole :D
<h00ked> nebo tam je nekde dvojka? :D
<h00ked> mg instalace ve virtualboxu ale to je pomalyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<FrostyX> myslel jsem ten binarni kod :)
<h00ked> jo takhle to jeeee eeeeeeeeee gimp :D
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> btw nemas nahodou polovinu tech veci v levem panelu i v tech conky napravo ? :) .. to abys nemusel tolik pohybovat ocima kdyz se zrovna divas na druhou stranu monitoru ? :-D
<h00ked> to mam kdyz mam pres conky nejaky okno :D
<h00ked> super, ted se mi lagla instalace...
<FrostyX> jo takle to mas vymysleny. to me nenapadlo
<_hubert_> Neexistuje nějaká f-ce co odstraní ze stringu diakritiku?
<h00ked> takze prvni veta v recenzi "u instalace zestarnete o pul stoleti
<_hubert_> Co recenzuješ?
<h00ked> ubuntu studio
<h00ked> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/60580
<_hubert_> :))
<h00ked> no ja jdu asi zrealizovat studenou fuzi nez se to nainstaluje
<_hubert_> Co je to vlastně zač?
<h00ked> stepeni uranu za pokojove teploty :)
<h00ked> vice mene, hodne jednoduse receno :D
<_hubert_> Já se ptal na ubuntu studio, no.. :D
<h00ked> jo aha :D
<h00ked> no nevim, jeste to neni nainstalovany :D
<_hubert_> Aha jo takhle. :D 
<_hubert_> Tak potom napiš, co to vlastně je. .D
<_hubert_> Loučím se slovy: http://www.lamer.cz/quote/4476 Brou. ;))
<FrostyX> kdo jste jeste nevideli TBBT s04e24, tak jdete na to :-). Imho nejlepsi dil z cele serie
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-21
<tigrid> zdravim lidi 
<tigrid> Mam dotaz je "C" objektovy jazyk ? a je velky rozdil mezi klasickym C a C# ?
<tigrid> /media/Data/skolni_materialy/2011_Letni_Semestr/OPSY/operacni_systemy_all.pdf
<tigrid> dpc to nepatři sem :-D
<tigrid> Mam dotaz je "C" objektovy jazyk ? a je velky rozdil mezi klasickym C a C# ?
<_hubert_> Jak naučit localhost, aby mi ukazoval php chyby? :(
<tigrid> tu nikdo neni :-D bud v klidu
<_hubert_> JAk nečekané. :D
<tigrid> Mam dotaz je "C" objektovy jazyk ? a je velky rozdil mezi klasickym C a C# ?
<apoage> tigrid, no predevsim je to jinej jazyk ale po pravde vim o tom prd .. je to spis otazka na googla .. 
<tigrid> apoage: no nemysli si že jsem googla nezkoušel, jenže když tomu nekdo rozumí tak to ví nejak slušně řici
<apoage> tigrid, ok se nezlob .. ja fakt nevim.. jen ze v C# je .net knihovna ci co to je a ze presto ze ty jazyky sintaxi vypadaji podobne prej funguji kazdy trosku jinak .. spise bych zacal C vs C++ http://redhead.utf-8.cz/clanky/?arc=29
<tigrid> apoage: fajny članek dik :-) A nezlobim se 
<FrostyX> dobry rano. O co jde ?
<h00ked> hehe http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=tesco_antivirus.jpg
<h00ked> asi zacnu delat taky nejaky svuj, widlaci asi koupi vsechno, na cem je safe, nebo secure :D
<apoage> h00ked, to je opravdu v tesku? bo je to jenom sranda?
<h00ked> to bude nejaky zahranicni, ale fakt bych se tomu nedivil
<FrostyX> h00ked: j, prakticky to nebude ani slozite ... staci aby kdyz to zapnes, vyskocilo okno "Ochrana je aktivni" a pak nahodne budes vypisovat hlasky "Virus xx byl zachycen" .... :-D .. za dve hodiny nemas co delat :D
<h00ked> ono co sem videl v anglii,tam maji od tesco piti, pres tesco prasky po tesco notebooky... :D
<h00ked> tjn :D
<h00ked> to by mohlo zabrat mnohem min casu
<h00ked> nebo w7 v sobe uz nemaji implementovany nahode zobrazovani chyb? :D
<FrostyX> ja ted tak matne vzpominam kdy to na me naposledy hazelo chybu a nemuzu si vzpomenout. ale fakt. nemluvim o aplikacich, ale o winech. Bude to ale tim, ze na nich jen hraju
<h00ked> no me hazi prave jenom kdyz hraju
<h00ked> kdyz tam jedeu v softech tak ani tuk
<h00ked> nepocitam, kdyz to vytizim na 100% a zatuhne to na chvili, to zvladam i na debianu, archu, ubuntu.. :D
<FrostyX> Hm. Ja ntb s win7 pouzivam jen na visual studio, CoD4 a warcraft3 ... vsechny tyhle vymozenosti tam bezi slusne :-D. 
<FrostyX> ale nedejboze na tom neco delat
<h00ked> no ja tam mam hlavne CS5
<h00ked> pod wine to bezi skoro o 2/3 pomaleji...
<FrostyX> tjn. kvuli CS5 pouziva kamos taky winy
<FrostyX> a linux jen na ntb
<h00ked> zkousel sem to, ale proste flash je zpomalenej, da se pouzivat, ale trva to
<FrostyX> ty a neni nahodou CS5 i pro OS X ?
<FrostyX> jde mi o to, jestli je to pak uz takovej problem to naportovat i pro linux ... 
<h00ked> jj je, ale to uz v praci nezaplati :D
<h00ked> kua ntb nejak nezvlada chudak... :D
<h00ked> tuc duc :p
<TomasBrincil> je tu někdo trochu HW znalý? Programování mikrokontrolérů atd?
<h00ked> kruci se mi jebnul WP :/
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: mam ti ho sem zavolat? :)
<TomasBrincil> jn
<h00ked> mu muzu napsat smsku ale nevim esli je doma ;)
<TomasBrincil> jako mám strašně lame dotaz
<TomasBrincil> orientuješ se trochu?
<h00ked> no mozna jeste hur nez ty, ale muzes to zkusit ;)
<TomasBrincil> http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10664
<TomasBrincil> prostě příklad jen
<TomasBrincil> tady je nějakej arm
<TomasBrincil> co má napájení 3.3V voltu
<TomasBrincil> a má TTL logiku teda 3V nebo 5V?
<TomasBrincil> Když dostanu na pin1 TRUE bude tam měřitelný 3V nebo 5V?
<h00ked> TTL by melo byt 5V imho ne?
<TomasBrincil> ok, vypusť, že jsem použil TTL
<h00ked> mno....
<TomasBrincil> konkrétně → http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/13587/stm32f103c6.pdf
<h00ked> stejne bych to videl spis na tech 5V... ale je to pade na pade... fakt netusim ;)
<TomasBrincil> stránka 58, 59
<TomasBrincil> hm? :D
<h00ked> ceky mam tu napovedu :D
<TomasBrincil> je to lame dotaz :D
<h00ked> tak podle otce prej 3V
<h00ked> ... :D
<TomasBrincil> hustě :D
<TomasBrincil> a koukal jsi do toho datasheetu?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> no tam je 5V psanych jestli to dobre chapu ne?
<TomasBrincil> mě se neptej :D
<TomasBrincil> já jsem praktik
<TomasBrincil> jen mě zajímá co z toho poleze :D
<h00ked> ja hoby teoretik takze.. :D
<h00ked> tak tam jebni ampermetr a uvidis :D:D:D
<h00ked> nebo naslineny prsty pokud jsi citlivka, tak poznas rozdil :)
<TomasBrincil> ampérmetr :D:D:D:D
<h00ked> no jasne, na volty ampermetr 
<h00ked> a na ampery pravitko :D
<h00ked> 2.3.4 je nejaka divna :/
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: hele neznas aplikaci, ktera opravi linky aplikaci na market?
<TomasBrincil> nn
<h00ked> kruci :/
<h00ked> mi to aplikace pohnojila a nenalinkovala appky do marketu :/
<h00ked> a s WP taky neumíš tipuju... :( :D
<h00ked> by me zajimalo proc mi nefunguje drag'n'drop :/
<h00ked> krucinal co se to s tim WP deje...
<h00ked> super, vytuhnul mi server a neodpovida... :/
<h00ked> ty vole fakt bezva, po aktualizaci prosody se mi kompletne smazal konfigurak...
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-22
<ZOMBitch> Peknej den lidi :)
<FrostyX> tobe taky
<ZOMBitch> btw aktualizace znc a na pul confu to bleje errory :))
<_hubert_> Pěknej jak pro koho..
<FrostyX> _hubert_: je fakt ze vcera byl lepsi, ale i tak. je nedele, nemusel's stavat .... uz to je dobry :-D
<FrostyX> *vstavat
<_hubert_> NEmusel bych vstávat, kdyby moje rodina nebyla křesťansky založená.
<ZOMBitch> Vysokoskolsky profesor se na stare kolena ozenil s mladou babou... prijde prvni den              
<ZOMBitch> po svatbe do skoly,otevre tabuli a na ni je napsane : " Ozenil se stary pan,zenu 
<ZOMBitch> nechal jebat nam ..." Profesor setre tabuli a napise : " Ja jsem jebal vase 
<ZOMBitch> mamy,zustane to mezi nami ..."
<ZOMBitch> :)
<FrostyX> :)
<_hubert_> :)))
<freax> :D
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: :-D
<yunife> dobry vecer vsetkym, ako prebiehal dnesny den? u nas burkovo :-D
<g117> yunife, nervozne :D
<yunife> h00ked, tak co jak to de :-)
<yunife> h00ked, zajtra ma caka skuska z databaz, zapocet som ledva dal a zajtra skuska, dufam ze to dam, ten ucitel ma ine naroky na nas :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: hele ty mas pristup na ubuntu server? nejde mi na webu spustit update script
<TomasBrincil> Mám
<Amynka> fuj ubuntu
<h00ked> Amynka: pst kote
<Amynka> smrdis
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> ty taky zrovna nevonis :D
<h00ked> nebo ta zelena aura je z uranu :D
<FrostyX> Amynka: dobre rano ;)
<Amynka> bre
<Amynka> rano
<Amynka> FrostyX: slusi ti to novy uces??
<FrostyX> jasne ;-)
<Amynka> hezke
<Amynka> je ti vic nez 15 ze??
<FrostyX> ano, mel jsem pocit, ze sis to minule zapsala do protokolu :-D
<Amynka> FrostyX: not really mam blbou pamet
<FrostyX> 18 mam
<Amynka> hezke
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-14
<junglist_cz> hojte
<junglist_cz> kdo pomuze .... ? nemuzu pridat v empathy contact ... pro jabber 
<junglist_cz> v okne pridavani kontaktu se mi nevybarvi tlacitko hledat .... nejde zmacknout 
<junglist_cz> nebo pokud nekdo ma jinej zpusob pridani kontaktu do jabbera sem s nim ... 
<Nethe> vzdal to rychle :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-15
<mirfil> cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<mirfil> dneska je tady mrtvo
<TadeasParik> mirfil, jako skoro vždy :-D
<mirfil> TadeaParik: budu tady muset chodit casteji :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-16
<darkknightcz> zdravim, nejaky napad? load 25, volna ram 26mb, ssh stale ceka na connect :)
<darkknightcz> (a server 150km daleko)
<Ratten> jako ze ti ani nejde lognout na ssh ?
<darkknightcz> noo, lognuty jsem, ale posledni odezva  trvala 30 minut :), dalsi lognuti nejde
<Ratten> co tak restart ?
<Ratten> a cekat :D
<darkknightcz> to jsem zkusil, pred trictvrte hodinou:D
<Ratten> pochybuju ze ti nekdo pomuze (tady)
<darkknightcz> tak za zkousku jsem nic nedal ze :)
<Ratten> treba nekdo bydli blizko :D
<Ratten> jo tedka by se ti hodila GSM zasuvka
<darkknightcz> joo, kdyby ti blbci v ibm davali defaultne do serveru tu kvm kartu :)
<Ratten> nemaj technickou podporu ?
<Ratten> no i kdys je 8hod
<Nethe> dotaz
<Nethe> Umi nekdo v jave a chtel by se treba zdokonalovat? Nabizim eu domenu, webhosting a zkusenosti :) Jednalo by se o spoluucast na funkcnosti mc serveru
<Nethe> kdybyste nekdo o nekom vedel, tak dejte vedet prosim :)
<Ratten> funkcnosti ? jako ze by ti nakej "blazen" do minicraftu pridelaval veci ? nebo jen o zpusteni
<Nethe> no tak hlavne o administraci :) mc je celej o jave, vcetne pluginu
<Nethe> nepotrebuju pridelavat
<Nethe> pluginu je dost
<Nethe> nabizim co nabizim, samozdrejmne kdyz bude chtit vyvijet, nemam problem... administrace serveru je soucasti 
<Ratten> dit to tam jen das
<Nethe> :DD
<Nethe> kdyby to tak byo, neshanim to
<Ratten> dit ten server maji i lide co poprve zaply PC
<Nethe> ale v jakem stavu, to je otazka jina
<Ratten> a mas aspon server ?
<Ratten> jako hardware
<Nethe> ano
<Nethe> wedos
<Nethe> bezi to solidne
<Chinese_soup> jo
<Chinese_soup> prootze na tom bezi ssh demon a init
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> trolololo
<Nethe> ten server, mam spravovanej profesionalne, takze trololo si odpust ;)
<Chinese_soup> řídký
<Chinese_soup> a proc bych si to odpoustel?
<Chinese_soup> oznacoval jsem jen svou zpravu jako vtip
<Ratten> Nethe ja o nekom vedel kdo me s tim otravoval s tim mc
<Nethe> jak otravoval? :)
<Nethe> mas na nej kontakt? Jabber /icq / skype
<Nethe> nebo spis, jestli jeho zajem trva, tak at pisne na nethe@blesmrt.net
<Ratten> poskytnul jsem mu prostor narval tam tolik pluginu ze jsem ho za tyden vykopl 
<Nethe> :D:D
<Ratten> protoze moc hardwaru
<Nethe> ja chci nekoho, kdo se vyzna v jave
<Nethe> jo, je to narocny
<Ratten> bez tech pluginu ne
<Nethe> ale server bez tech zakladnich neni ono
<Ratten> ja to nechapu jak to nekdo muze hrat
<Nethe> tak mc je v pohode :)
<Nethe> dost o kreativite
<Nethe> a rozhodne lepsi nez wowko
<Nethe> napriklad
<Nethe> ja potrebuju cloveka, co javu umi. Ne co mi tam bude jen s odpustenim srat pluginy
<Nethe> to umim taky
<Ratten> ale takovej clovek ti nepujde delat server na minicraft
<Nethe> za zkousku to stoji ;) Nic hele, neres to, poptam se jinde.
<Ratten> vite jestli prijde Frosty ?
<Ratten> chinese nebo ty urcite umis OOP ze ?
<Chinese_soup> +-
<Chinese_soup> nejaky zaklad cca ano
<Ratten> ja se s tim teprve seznamuju
<Ratten> pokud to dobre chapu tak hlavni prednost je toho ze to mas jako kdyby soucastky
<Ratten> takze kdys treba delas menu tak si udelas 3 ty objekty
<Ratten> ale porad nevidim vyhodu oproti funkce
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> trida, je jen takova sada promennych a funkci
<SquirrelCZECH> + nastava ve vecech jako je: dedicnost
<SquirrelCZECH> muzes lehce obohacovat o nove veci stavajici tridu
<SquirrelCZECH> zakladni vyhoda v tom je ze mas public/private funkce
<SquirrelCZECH> takze pro vnitrni chod mechanizmu mas funkce, ktere venek nemuze pouzit (bezbecnost)
<Ratten> priklad v php ?
<SquirrelCZECH> a samozrejmne jak jsi psal tak instancovani je zlata vec... proste jednou varhnes tridu na urcitou cinnost a nemusis resit co se deje kdyz tech cinnosti delas nekolik najednou
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, ceho konkretne?
<SquirrelCZECH> nemluve o tom, ze magicke funkce jako __construct, __destruct, __get, _set taky delaji spoustu peknych veci
<Ratten> no nakej priklad v php kde by se to dalo zneuzit public/private
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze hlavni je to, ze bez OOP a pravidel pri OOP (kazda trida by mela delat jednu vec etc....) defakto nejsi schopen udelat velky projekt tak aby si se v tom vyznal
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, blbec programator
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> proste, predstav si ze mas tridu, ktera ti ma pracovat z DB
<SquirrelCZECH> proste ziskavat data, zapisovat etc...
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem ty jako spravny programator pocitas s tim ze ti tvoje hlavni DB muze vypadnout a prestat fungovat... tak treba pouzivas dva typy
<SquirrelCZECH> DB...
<SquirrelCZECH> takze pro kazdou DB potrebujes zvlast napsat prikaz na "select" (treba)
<Ratten> j
<SquirrelCZECH> takze, mas tri funkce:
<SquirrelCZECH> "select" "selectFromDBA" "selectFromDBB"
<SquirrelCZECH> select rozhodne, ktera DB je funkcni a podle toho pouzije jednu ze zbylych dvou funkci
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud by jsi ale ostatni dve neudelal "private" ale nechal je public
<SquirrelCZECH> tak blbec programator, ktery tu tridu pouziva, muze ve svem kodu pouzivat primo konkretni funkce (tj. napr: "selectFromDBA")
<SquirrelCZECH> a tim padem kdyz DBA vypadne tak cela aplikace prestane fungovat
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyby ale pouzil "select" tak se to samozrejmne nestane
<SquirrelCZECH> ....
<SquirrelCZECH> etc...
<Ratten> jo tak jako ze ji zamkne pred pouzivanim
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<Ratten> aha
<SquirrelCZECH> private function muze pouzivat jen samotna trida
<SquirrelCZECH> dalsi krasny priklad je s promennou
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze pokud ji nechas public, tak nekdo ji muze lehce zmenit... coz treba u promene, ktera urcuje ID uzivatele opravdu nechces...
<SquirrelCZECH> zato co kdyz ji udelas private a napises funkci: "getPromena(){return $this->promena;}" tak ti ji nikdo nemuze zmenit, presto si ji ale vsichni prectou...
<SquirrelCZECH> etc...
<Ratten> jako lehce zmenit myslis jako nekdo kdo semnou natom spolupracuje ?
<SquirrelCZECH> no...
<SquirrelCZECH> tohle konkretne je proti hackerum
<Ratten> a u proceduralniho to nehrozi ?
<SquirrelCZECH> prave ze jo
<SquirrelCZECH> kazda $promena jde zmenit :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud mas proceduralni a na zacatku kodu $ID = $_SESSION['ID']; (treba)
<Ratten> jj to mam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a hacker to zjisti, a podari se mu nekam vlozit kod: "$ID=0" (vetsinou admin ma 0) tak jsi v pyci
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Ratten> a kam by ji ukladal ?
<SquirrelCZECH> mu nejde o to ziskat ji
<SquirrelCZECH> mu jde o to, aby si web myslel ze on je admin
<SquirrelCZECH> etc...
<Ratten> jo to chapu ale jak on to vyvola
<Ratten> to by musel mit pritup k php
<SquirrelCZECH> ty... staci spatne pouzivani include(); etc...
<Ratten> i kdys session je takovje zradnej
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, chyba se vzdycky najde :D
<SquirrelCZECH> pointa je v tom neulehcovat to zakernakum...
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, jestli se chces poradne naucit PHP
<SquirrelCZECH> ale opravdu poradne
<SquirrelCZECH> tak pocitej s tim ze to neni lehke :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a podivej se na http://nette.org/cs/
<Ratten> aaaaaaaaaaa
<Ratten> tim me uz nedes :D
<SquirrelCZECH> P.S: mne trvalo tyden nez jsem pochopil jak to funguje
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ver mi
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz jsem se hecnul a naucil jsem se s tim
<Ratten> HFechovy rok 
<SquirrelCZECH> tak moje aplikace najednou zacli fungovat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a dobre
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> a hlavne pochopis spoustu programatorskych principu, zpusobu a dobrych mravu...
<SquirrelCZECH> etc...
<Ratten> ja uz se dival nato nette ale bez chapani tech objektu to nejde
<SquirrelCZECH> to ne no :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale v nette to prave krasne vuzili
<SquirrelCZECH> vyuzili
<Ratten> ale tu dokumentaci maj zastaralou
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<SquirrelCZECH> "opensource" :-)
<Ratten> polovina objeku prejmenovana
<Chinese_soup> oss nemaji vzdycky debilni dokumentaci!
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, to ne
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, ale vetsinou jo
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, http://www.root.cz/clanky/php-v-objeti-objektu-1/
<SquirrelCZECH> tady jsem to sice necetl, ale root vzdycky delal kvalitni clanky...
<Ratten> jj to ctu
<Ratten> jenze obcas neco nechapu
<Chinese_soup> ne, vetsinoz ne!
<Chinese_soup> musis verit komunite!
<Chinese_soup> komunita ruluje
<Chinese_soup> kominuta vsechno zvlada
<Chinese_soup> komunita je nejlepsi
<SquirrelCZECH> jasneeeeeeee
<Chinese_soup> komunita <3
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, pohadky jidny
<Chinese_soup> nasrat
<Chinese_soup> je na ne pravy cas
<SquirrelCZECH> *jindy
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :D
<Chinese_soup> a nas pan tecka!
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, tak se kdyztak nekde na irc zeptej
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Ratten> to delam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ok, tak kdyz neco konkretniho nepochopis napis
<SquirrelCZECH> afk
<Ratten> no jeste mam otazku kdys tvorim podminky to mam normalne proceduralne tvorit ? myslim jako podmiku kdys odeslu select
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, nez se naucis co psat proceduralne a co resit tridou/funkci tak to chvilku potrva
<SquirrelCZECH> to je ta "magic" cast oop :D
<Ratten> ale ty objekty se skladaj proceduralne
<Ratten> jako vyvolani tech objektu
<Ratten> to funguje jak proceduralne ?
<Ratten> no uvarim kafe a jdu to precist jeste jednou
<SquirrelCZECH> cc?
<SquirrelCZECH> ted nevim co myslis :D
<Ratten> no ze ty podminky a vyvolani tech funkci se pisou normalne "podsebe" jak u proceduralniho
<Ratten> funkci = objektu*
<Ratten> no blba otazka... beru z5
<Ratten> diky za rady
<darkknightcz> ḧehe, ten Nette je pekne naivni :) osobne mam minecraft na masine s dvema xeonama a 24gb ram :)
<darkknightcz> a co to tu bylo za otazky ohledne php? nechce se mi  to procitat... jinak porad zadna odezva :D
<SquirrelCZECH> cc?
<Ratten> <SquirrelCZECH> se ptal co ma delat kdys se mu sekl server a nejde mu ssh 
<Ratten> nebo jde ale ma odezvy hodinove
<Ratten> a rr daval a nic
<darkknightcz> uz ani to ne :)
<darkknightcz> rr jsem nedaval :)
<darkknightcz> jsem od serveru daleko, serverovna zamknuta, pobliz je jenom vratny :)
<Ratten> cekej do zitrka
<Ratten> pak jim tam posles 200kc za zmacknuti cudle 
<darkknightcz> nojo, zitra to uz budu moct resetnout manualne :)
<darkknightcz> jsem cekal, ze se to vzpamatuje aspon trochu... debilni swap :)
<Ratten> a tam mas co za distribuci ?
<darkknightcz> deb
<Ratten> se ti tam neco moc rostahlo ? a zabralo celej swap ?
<darkknightcz> nene, prave ze ne
<darkknightcz> a kdyby tam nebyl swap, tak to ten proces killne, ale takhle se to snazi uswapovat
<Ratten> java to ma v oblibe
<darkknightcz> nojo :)
<darkknightcz> co jsem jeste stihnul, tak bylo uptime a free, load 25, volna ramka 26m
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> rofl
<SquirrelCZECH> se swapem je prdel no :D
<Ratten> mas 24GB ram a jedes do swapu ?
<darkknightcz> nene
<darkknightcz> to je hlavni, ten s 24gb ram, ten ma volno jeste dost :)
<darkknightcz> posledni server se swapem a ja zrovna jak debil zapomenu zmenit spousteci soubor z hlavniho (ten co se hryznul je na vyvoj)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<darkknightcz> takze na server s 4gb ram to alokuje 9 (maximalne... a zrovna se to tak zatizilo, ze to neutahlo :) )
<Ratten> to musi byt fajn hlavne kdys to pak treba pisou lidi "kdy to pojede"
<darkknightcz> hehe, to na mainu mam akorat problem, ze obcas pada frontend na ovladani (fakt to mono nenavidim :D), ale tohle je dev, takze to neni problem, kdyz to den nejde (spis jsem tam zrovna delal nejake zmeny, tak snad mi nezhavaruje disk
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-17
<Ratten> cau, jak je rozdl mezi cloudem a virtual hostingem ?
<Ratten> pro ten cloud musi byt specialni aplikace ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-18
<Ratten> <Chinese_soup> cau 
<Ratten> ty urcite umis oop
<Ratten> mohl bys mi nak pomoc pochopit konstruktor
<Ratten> a tak uz to chapu to jen ulehci zapis
<Ratten> FrostyX prosimte snazim se naucit OPP jak udelam aby mnel 2 echo vystupy ? jako "loguj" a "tralala"
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/0mNeQK4x
<Ratten> aby dotoho nak dostal dalsi promenou
<FrostyX> Jestli dobre chapu, tak chces jen spojit retezce. To nema s oop nic spolecneho. myslis toto ?   echo 'Ahoj '.$jmeno.'ja jsem tvuj novy kamarad' ?
<Ratten> no ja bych tam chtel aby fungovalo echo na
<Ratten> $log->tralalala("<br>kjkhjkhfgdfgfdjkgjkg");
<FrostyX> abys mohl udelat $log->tralala(..) musela by trida, ze ktere vytvaris ten objekt $log (v tvem pripade trida Log) obsahovat metodu tralala .. to neobsahuje
<FrostyX> a kdyz das $log->loguj("<br>kjkhjkhfgdfgfdjkgjkg"); tak jako jsi udelal, tak to funguje ne ? 
<Ratten> j ale ja chcu tam pridat dalsi
<FrostyX> ok, co teda chces pridat, jak to chces pouzit a jaky to ma mit vystup ? 
<Ratten> mnt vysavam :D
<FrostyX> j, pohoda :-D
<FrostyX> Ja pujdu jist, tak ti odpovim pak, ..
<Ratten> vystup chcu stejnej ale zemenej 15 radek
<Ratten> na
<Ratten> $log->tralalala("<br>kjkhjkhfgdfgfdjkgjkg");
<Ratten> aby se vkladaly obe promene
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/0zpKyVAY takhle ale aby to bylo v jedne funkci
<FrostyX> Promin, ja nejak nechapu moc o co jde. Ale kazdopadne proc mas dve stejne funkce a nepouzijes 2x tu stejnou ? 
<FrostyX> $log = new Log;
<FrostyX> teda
<FrostyX> $log->loguj("kjkhjkhjkgjkg");
<FrostyX> $log->tralalala("<br>kjkhjkhfgdfgfdjkgjkg");
<FrostyX> $log = new Log;
<FrostyX> $log->loguj("kjkhjkhjkgjkg");
<FrostyX> $log->loguj("<br>kjkhjkhfgdfgfdjkgjkg");
<Ratten> porotoze se to ucim
<Ratten> ja vim ze bych to tak mohl pouzit
<FrostyX> okey
<SquirrelCZECH> function loguj($arg1,$arg2){} ?
<Ratten> myslim ze jo
<Ratten> proc to nejde jednoduse vypsat ?
<SquirrelCZECH> cc?
<FrostyX> pripadne kdyz to mas cez to $args = func_get_args(); tak by se k tem parametrum mohlo dostat cez $args[1]. 
<SquirrelCZECH> jak nejde jednoduse vypsat? :D
<Ratten> proc tam musim rvat 
<Ratten>  $args = func_get_args();
<Ratten>         $vystup = call_user_func_array("sprintf", $args);
<FrostyX> Ale to co rikal SquirrelCZECH je teda lepsi
<SquirrelCZECH> ja nevim
<SquirrelCZECH> proc to tam rves
 * SquirrelCZECH nechape pointu tech funkci co tam pouziva
 * FrostyX taky ne, proto neni schopen smysluplne odpovedet
<SquirrelCZECH> a proc proste nenapise function funkce($argument1,$argument2 ... $argumentn){}
<Ratten> mmnt zkusim
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, co to mas za tutorial prosimte? :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Ratten> http://programujte.com/clanek/2009113001-oop-v-php/
<Ratten> ja si to ale zkousim podle sebe
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, http://www.linuxsoft.cz/article.php?id_article=229
<SquirrelCZECH> doporucuju serial na linuxsoftu ... je perfektni
<Ratten> 2.7.2004 je to pro php5 ?
<FrostyX> OOP v PHP4 neni
<Ratten> je ale spatne
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, pro ten zaklad mu to staci
<Ratten> j diky to je to co jsem chtel
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<FrostyX> za chvili se tu objevi polivka tomu hodit solved :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, need your help man!
<Ratten> proc nemuzu napsat rovnou do funkce
<Ratten> echo $this->mesic ;
<SquirrelCZECH> proc bys nemohl?
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH bezne pouziva: return $this->data = $result;
<SquirrelCZECH> treba, etc..
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: to jsem jeste nevidel :). Ulozi $result do $this->data a pak vrati ? cili vrati vlastne $resultu ?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> vrati vlastne result no..
<FrostyX> zacnu pouzivat :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale doporucovat ti to nebudu doporucovat
<SquirrelCZECH> pac kdyz pak se po dlouhe k tomu kodu vratis a mas tam podobnych zapisu vic, tak je to humus..
<SquirrelCZECH> $count[$book[$rule['attribute']]] = true; 
<SquirrelCZECH> aspoll... :D
<FrostyX> Tak z tohodle se da ten vyznam jeste pekne odvodit. Ja kdyz jsem parkrat pouzil ternarni operator (ale moc mu nerozumel) a pak se k tomu vracel, tak jsem taky trosku nadaval, proc jsem tam blbec nemohl dat podminku :-D
<FrostyX> jo ten $count  uz je sranda :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, jestli se nudis http://pastebin.com/xhcEWhJ0
<SquirrelCZECH> to zkus rozlouskat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> slouzi to k zjisteni kolik oznacenych knizek z daneho pole odpovida pravidlum vyberu
<Ratten> proc nemuzu udelat http://pastebin.com/EHTUY7qZ ?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: moc nenudim no. Prave se snazim dokopat k tomu, abych se zacal ucit na maturitu :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Ratten, melo by
<Ratten> nezobrazi nic
<Ratten> ani chybu
<SquirrelCZECH> pockat
<SquirrelCZECH> tak si nezavolal funkcni ne? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak jak ti to muze vypsat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jneom si to promene mesic priradil 7, to je vse
<Ratten> a jak zavolam funkci ?
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl..
<SquirrelCZECH> * nezavolal metodu
<SquirrelCZECH>  $kalendar= new kalendar;
<SquirrelCZECH>  $kalendar->mesic=7;
<SquirrelCZECH>  $kalendar->PocetDnu();
<Ratten> jo aha diky
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, tak jak jsi to napsal ty, by to taky slo, ale to jsou magicke metody, pokrocile OOP takze...
<SquirrelCZECH> pozdeji
<Ratten> takze ja v objektu musim zavolat jeste vsechny funkce ?
<Ratten> takze kdys tam je treba 50 funkci ja je musim zavolat ?
<Ratten> uz vim
<Ratten> on je tam pak vola 
<Sinuhed> brej den
<Ratten> cus
<FrostyX> Sinuhed: hoj
<Sinuhed> resim vzdalenou plochu, docela me prekvap;ilo, ze pokud ji povolim pres menu (vino-preferences) a zamknu si display a pote se vzdalene pripojim pres vnc tak se odemkne i obrazovka na tom lokalu (to neni moc bezpecne) poradte prosim
<Ratten> pouzit neco jineho nez vine
<Ratten> vino-preferences*
<Sinuhed> dela to to same pres vnc server mam dojem
<Sinuhed> ale nevim to jiste
<Sinuhed> Ratten, jake mas zkusenosti ty?
<Ratten> mne to nevadi ze to je odemceno :D
<Sinuhed> Ratten, aha ..
<Ratten> ale zkousel jsem i jine vzdalene programy
<Sinuhed> takze to je bezpecnost o 100% horsi nez windows :D
<Ratten> a ovladalo to "jinou plochu"
<Ratten> nemusel si byt ani lognut
<Sinuhed> nerozumim
<Ratten> tedka aby ti slo to vino-preferences musis byt lognut
<Sinuhed> tak lognout se do systemu musis vzdy ne?
<Ratten> no ja zkousel neco jineho nez vino-preferences a nemusels
<Ratten> pak az ses lognul to vse po chvili najelo
<Sinuhed> pokud ne tak to mas system deravej jako emental 
<Sinuhed> nerozumim , jaky program?
<Ratten> http://theseekersquill.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/vnc-server-ubuntu-windows/
<Ratten> 4. Finally, to run the vnc server on the SERVER (on display 1), issue the command:
<Ratten> tos proste pak pres ssh pustil
<Ratten> nebo po startu automaticky
<Sinuhed> ok, mrknu na to 
<Sinuhed> dik
<Ratten> ale blbe natom je
<Sinuhed> mno ale pres ssh se take musis zalogovat
<Ratten> ze tam treba nemuzes vzit skopirovanej text
<Ratten> a prenes ho tam
<Ratten> bud se lognes pres ssh nebo to das "po startu"
<Sinuhed> nj ale ja potrebuju videt tu session kterou mam aktualne spustenou a ne nejaky dalsi Xserver
<Sinuhed> podivam se poradne na ten manual dik
<Ratten> to nevim jestli jde se lognout naten aktualni
<Ratten> ale vim ze s tim kopirovanim me to pekne sralo
<Sinuhed> hmm, je to divny, docela nechapu ze to je takhle debilne udelany
<Ratten> tjn
<Ratten> kdyby to aspon slo ze vidis login
<Ratten> a mohl by ses pak odhlasit
<Sinuhed> to je mozna lepsi presmerovat Xsa primo pres ssh
<Sinuhed> zkusim
<Ratten> FrostyX ty mas zkusenost z nakym Framework 
<Ratten> ?
<FrostyX> kdysi jsem chtel zkusit nette, ale prochazelo zrovna dost vylekyma zmenama a rychlym vyvojem. bohuzel nestihali moc udrzovat dokuemtanci, tak jsem se na to vyprd. Ted pouzivam jen sablonovaci system Smarty
<Ratten> nette ma zastaralou tu dokumentaci
<Ratten> ani ten zaklad nejde
<Ratten> smarty ? to jsem nepochopil co to ma za vyhodu ?
<Chinese_soup> tak urcite
<Chinese_soup> @ hilighty
<Ratten> ale zend nemusi byt spatnej
<FrostyX> Ratten: jak si davas anglictinu ?
<FrostyX> http://www.smarty.net/why_use
<FrostyX> pocitam ze to tady bude popsane, ..
<Ratten> no dorozumim se ale nic extra
<Ratten> ty to pouzivas na vsechno ?
<Ratten> to asi jinak nepomaha k zabazpeceni
<FrostyX> pouzivam no. K zabezpeceni to nepomuze. 
<Ratten> proc bys mnel escapovat (excape) mail ?
 * SquirrelCZECH je tu
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-19
<ondrusu> Zdravim. Ve widlích jsem zvyklej backspacem ve firefoxu o stránku zpět- na ubuntu to nějak nefunguje. Je nějaká náhrada místo toho?
<Ratten> jako ze tam neni tlacitko z5 ?
<ondrusu> jo to jo, ale jsem zvykli pouzivat klávesové zkratky
<Ratten> dival ses do nastaveni ?
<Ratten> na klavesove skratky
<Ratten> zkratky*
<ondrusu> nepodival, divam se tam ted. V linuxu se to dela alt a sipka aha, nj tak diky
<Ratten> ale to by mnelo jit i tim backspacem
<ondrusu> nj, ale musi se to nastavit
<ondrusu> na foru sem se docetl, ze ve firefoxu klavesove zkratky nastavit nejdou, ze se musi nainstalovat nejaky doplnek
<ondrusu> myslite ze je dobry instalovat do linuxu neco s wine?
<Ratten> kdys neni jina moznost
<ondrusu> no potreboval bych si nainstalovat par aplikaci jako je napr. Adobe pack - Photoshop, illustrator, flash... jakoby jenom zkousim moznosti linuxu protoze zvazuju ze prejdu na ubuntu, ale nejak vaham, a to hodne.
<Ratten> adobre je i pro linuxy
<Ratten> fotoshop myslim taky
<ondrusu> no ja sem sice cetl ze to je i pro linuxy, ale ze se musi pouzit wine.... tak nevim.
<Ratten> zkus ale lepsi je pouzivat primo pro ubuntu veci
<ondrusu> jj to je pravda no... proto se mi moc nechce prechazet na linux protoze obcas pouziju program kterrej na ubuntu proste neni a musim si zasirat komp wine a tou aplikaci... ona si existuje alterantiva, ale kdyz ej to pragram cca za 40 litrů, tak ho jen tak opustit nemůžeš
<ondrusu> neznas nejakou stranku, kde by se dal sosnout ten adobe + crack?
<Ratten> adobe na  PDF ?
<ondrusu> nee nemyslim reader, ale myslim photoshop a podobny hovadiny
<FrostyX_> ondrusu: veci jako ilustrator a PS nejsou na linuxu az zase takova sranda. Flash funguje celkem bezproblemove a reader taky.  
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: firefox backspace jde nastavit
<FrostyX_> ondrusu: podivej se na http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17 muzes vyzkouset, jestli ti to taky (ne)funguje, jestli je to pro tebe vyhovuji atp. Uvidis sam
<FrostyX_> *vyhovujici
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: about:config ->  browser.backspace_action -> nastavit na 0
<ondrusu> Chinese_soup, diky ja to vyzkousim nejak, 
<ondrusu> FrostyX_, : jj diky .. a kdybych to udelal pris wine?
<FrostyX_> Co kdybys udelal cez wine ? ten PS ? Vsak jsem ti posilal stranku s informacema k tomu
<ondrusu> jj to je mozne ja to zatim necetl, ucim se na ustni zkousky... - dobre neucim jenom si to ctu :-D pokoumu to az budu mit "prestavku" diky za rady
<FrostyX_> ja se zas snazim dokopat k tomu, abych to alespon cetl .. :-D
<FrostyX_> hodne stesti u nich :)
<ondrusu> děkuji tobe taky, a co delas za skousky statnice nebo maturitu nebo nejakou zapocet?
<FrostyX_> ustni maturu z cestiny v pondeli
<ondrusu> :-) jo tak to preju hodne stesti. to me ceka 28.5. uz... taky bych mel se ucit cestinu, ale zatim se ucim IT otazky... cestinu se budu ucit asi zejtra, co je to funkcni styl jak ho poznat a podobny sracky
<FrostyX_> tjn, k funkcnim stylum jsem se taky zapomel dopracovat
<ondrusu> nj, srasny zla ta cestina :-D ja si kdesi spracoval jaky jsou znaky jednotlivejch stylu, a fubec nevim kde to mam :-D
<FrostyX_> crap. ja nestiham :-D
<FrostyX_> to taky nemam / neuimm
<FrostyX_> ale ty asi nematurujes ne ? 28. je na to desne pozde ..
<ondrusu> jj to je ustni maturita, mame ji uplne posledni jako v republice asi.. taky nechapu proc to je tak pozde, ale co nadelas
<FrostyX_> Jane no. To je zajimave :). Ja jsem celou dobu myslel, ze ty ustni jsou vsude ve stejnem obdobi. U nas uz pulka skoly ma ustni i hotove ..
<ondrusu> nee ve stejnou dobu byli vsude pisemny. Ale ustni to ma kazda skola jinak. U nas ma pulka kraje taky hotovy ustni, jenom my proste musime to mit az tak pozde a diky tomu vlastne brzdime vysledky slohu
<FrostyX_> aha :-D To vy ... !! :-D
<ondrusu> :-D ano my, kdyztak Pardubice - Rybitvi :-D
<ondrusu> heledte, mam nainstalovany eclipce a bluefish, ale sere me to jak me to tam nabizi ty casti kodu, treba napisu v PHP ech .. a uz mi to nabizi echo, ale chci zvyrazneni syntaxe (jako ma napr. pspad) ale chci aby mi to az po stisku ctrl + mezernik - treba, vyhodilo tu napovedu jinak ne. Jsem zvykli to psat vsecko rucne
<ondrusu> neznate takovy editor?
<FrostyX_> Podivej se treba na Geany, nebo Gedit
<Chinese_soup> Geany me dost sere.
<Chinese_soup> nevim proc, ale mysli si treba, ze kdyz mam otevrenych 30 zdrojaku, jen tak mimo, ne zadny projekt ci tak
<Chinese_soup> tak mi treba nabizi classu z uplne jinyho souboru a tak
<FrostyX_> Jj, to dela no. To mi moc nevadi
<Chinese_soup> mne docela jo
<Chinese_soup> kdyz pak mam treba podobny projekt, skoro stejny  nebo uplne stejny keywords, tak wuuuuut :D
<ondrusu> koukam, zlatej PSpad
<FrostyX_> urcite ne :-D
<FrostyX_> ten nesnasim ... Geany je fajn .. urcite na nej koukni. Pripadne ten Gedit. Ten tvoje pozadavky taky plni hezky
<FrostyX_> pricemz by mel byt rovnou predinstalovany
<Chinese_soup> %jo
<Chinese_soup> ale nejaky pluginy to chce do zacatku imho
<Chinese_soup> geany taky
<Chinese_soup> ale asi prejdu na sublime text nebo neco takovyho
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> no nic, jdu si zahrat aoe
<Chinese_soup> mozna kate
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: to je i pro tebe - a ted nevim, jak se na windowsu delaji ty strisky :D
<ondrusu> zkopirujte mi prosim posledni zpravy co jste mi sdelovali, uplne brutalne mi scernala obrazovka a sli videt jen ikony, ale nic jinyho
<FrostyX_> 21:00 |  Chinese_soup >>> geany taky
<FrostyX_> 21:00 |  Chinese_soup >>> ale asi prejdu na sublime text nebo neco takovyho
<FrostyX_> 21:00 |  Chinese_soup >>> :)
<FrostyX_> 21:01 |  Chinese_soup >>> no nic, jdu si zahrat aoe
<FrostyX_> 21:01 |  Chinese_soup >>> mozna kate
<FrostyX_> 21:01 |  Chinese_soup >>> ondrusu: to je i pro tebe - a ted nevim, jak se na windowsu delaji ty strisky :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX_> sory ze se se ti to tam rozsvitilo jak vanocni stromecek chinese :-D
<ondrusu> jj diky...
<Chinese_soup> to je fuk :D
<Chinese_soup> jsem stejne jen v putty, zadny notifikace ci tak
<FrostyX_> aha
<FrostyX_> nejvetsi zabavaje tohlde udelat, kdyz ma nekdo ty notifikace tak, ze mu vyskakuje kazda dulazita zprava pomoci notify-send :-D
<Chinese_soup> jo
<Chinese_soup> to mam
<Chinese_soup> ale mne je to fuk
<Chinese_soup> splyva mi to s theme
<Chinese_soup> v awesome :)
<FrostyX_> jo, v awesome jsou ty notify hodne pekne
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> a mam tam krasny krizek!
<Chinese_soup> jako ikonku
<FrostyX_> pak ukaz screen, jak ti to awesome vypada :)
<Chinese_soup> jo jo, az na te masine budu :)
<Chinese_soup> nez zas pingnem posledniho hrace ty vole :D
<Chinese_soup> zas nastavovani tricet let a pak se zjisti, ze mel zapnuty firewall :D
<FrostyX_> :-D :-D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: ale jinak te pripravuju na to, ze to neni nic moc, nic moc jsem si s tim nehral, nemam proc, staci mi to :)
<ondrusu> no nic, du se ucit programovat OOP v PHP
<ondrusu> mejte se
<ondrusu> Chinese_soup, my se asi uvidime v mistnosti programaori
<FrostyX_> jasne, ale rad bych kouknul. Ja pred tydnem presel z openboxu na xmonad, tak nejaka inspirace .. :)
<Chinese_soup> ondrusu: mozna :-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: zkousel jsem cairo-dock a je to skvele, akorat mam fakt na picu opengl driver, takze mi to hned shodi Xka po par chvilich :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: ale tu chvili to funguje skvele, detekuje to i spustene aplikace a tak a xcompmgr na to taky jede
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: ne, ze bych ty docky pouzival, ale jen mi to prislo pekne :)
<FrostyX_> aha. No, me obcas chybi ovladani mysi. Treba prepinani mezi plochama. A taky task bar. Ale jinak super no :). Jako panel pouzivam dzen ..
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: pred par dny http://twitpic.com/9i9js7/full
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: ted: http://i.imgur.com/jy9cb.jpg - ted mi ten wall vubecn neladi, no :-)
<FrostyX_> s tim stromem je to lepcejsi :)
<FrostyX_> to mas awesome v gnome ne ?
<FrostyX_> a nebo jen gnome-panel v awesome ?
<FrostyX_> aha, kecam :-D
<FrostyX_> to je normalni awesome panel
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> a sorry za kvalitu, imgur zas nejak zmensil png na zkompresovany jpg
<Chinese_soup> nic, gn
<FrostyX_> okey, gn
<FrostyX_> Chinese_soup: moment jeste. Jak zjistujes to vytizeni cpu ? to je cez nejakou awesome knihovnu, nebo mas vlastni skript ?
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX_: knihovna, je jich i vic, mrknu se, kterou pouzivam
<Chinese_soup> vicious.widgets.cpu
<Chinese_soup> vicious pouziva
<Chinese_soup> m
<FrostyX_> Aha. Tak to nic. To tu nepouziju
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-20
<pavel_> Zdravim
<FrostyX> pavel_: hoj
<pavel_> Umi nekdo s Apache2 ?
<pavel_> FrostyX ahoj
<FrostyX> pripojit se k nemu ? obcas se mi to zadari no ... :)
<pavel_> potreboval bych jen poradit s jednou vetou: Also make sure that AllowOverride for your webroot directory (NOT /) is set to "All".
<pavel_> Restart your webserver and refresh this page.
<pavel_> uz sem na koncich anglictinu neumim suprove a nevim kde tu volbu hledat
<pavel_> http://89.185.248.121
<pavel_> tam se to snazim sprovoznit
<FrostyX> napis grep -lir AllowOverride /etc/*
<FrostyX> najde ti to soubory v /etc, ve kterych je AllowOverride. 
<FrostyX> rychle uz si najdes ten spravnej
<pavel_> sakris sem to mnel napsat pod sudem ze?
<FrostyX> neni potreba
<FrostyX> sice ti to vyhodi par Permission denied, ale u toho confu urcitene
<pavel_> jj dik moc :-)
<pavel_> a jak to zastavim?
<FrostyX> Kdyby nenaslo, tak to zkusime jinak. Rekl bych ti presnou cestu k souboru rovnou, ale mam to tu jinak
<FrostyX> zastavis to cez ctrl+c
<FrostyX> tak co, zadarilo se ? 
<pavel_> no s hledanim jo nejaky ty volby se nasel jenzenwm jestli jsou spravne a  stejne to nefunguje
<pavel_> FrostyX je to mam to funguje super moc dik :D
<pavel_> premockrat dik
<FrostyX> :) jop, taky se mi podarilo pripojit. Supr
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> (sorry, byl jsem fuc)
<FrostyX> jasne no. Neboj, pockalo by to tu na tebe
<FrostyX> :)
<Jirka_M> Ahoj, poradí někdo s vdfuse?
<Jirka_M> Prosím :)
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Snehurka> hell yea
<Chinese_soup> o-f-c
<Chinese_soup> Snehurka: si zmenila nick, jo?
<SquirrelCZECH> cest
<Snehurka> Chinese_soup: nepochybne
<Snehurka> :)
<strolin> ahoj, nainstaloval jsem ubuntu 12.04 na starsi pc (32bit), instalace probehla ok ale nenabehne mi rozhrani unity. nevi nekdo jak z toho ven? vidim jen bilou plochu a misto panelu unity je sedivy pruh.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-14
<sunny_> Vie mi niekto poradit ako opravit GRUB na distre ubuntu-server? :) THX
<boudel> Caute Chlapi, je tu niekto cez phpmyadmin
<boudel> uz browsujem na google dva dni a zacinam stracat nervy :D
<boudel> mrtvo?
<FrostyX> ses mohl zminit, co ti ten phpmyadmin provadi
<boudel> mohol som ale pokial tu nikto nie je tak radsej googlim :)
<boudel> vsetko bezi tak ako ma az na jednu podstatnu "drobnost", po kliknuti na nastavenia v home obrazovke sa mi zobrazi len lavy panel a nic viac, v logoch nic nie je, vsetko sa tvari ako keby to fungovalo...
<boudel> tzn. nezobrazuju sa mi nastavenia phpmyadmin...
<boudel> ak vie niekto pomoct budem rad...
<boudel> thnx 
<boudel> vyriesene upgradom na verziu 4.0.0 pff :)
<boudel> Dobru noc :)
<boudel> Alebo
<boudel> 4 blondinky sa v aute hadaju o to, ktora z nich bude sediet pri okne pff
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-15
<Chinese_soup> enjoy
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-17
<Windors> nazdar mam taku otazku mimo linuxu
<Windors> hm dajme tomu ze mam html subor kde mam napisany web
<Windors> lenze ono je to urobene tak ze obrazky text etc vsetko ide pod seba
<Windors> a teraz by som to chcel upravit a pridat tam template a podobne ako alebo cez co to urobit?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-12
<kappi> ahoj, je tu nekdo kdo by mi prosim poradil ohledne xubuntu 14.04 a boot pomoci uefi? Mam problem s tim, ze po instalaci (naprosto cista instalace, single boot) mi system vubec nenabehne. zkousel jsem i manualne pridat pomoci efibootmgr polozku, coz se povedlo, ale ani pote se nic nedeje (jakoze vubec nic). Zjistil, jsem, ze s bootem 14tky ma problem vicero uzivatelu, ale vetsinou resi dualboot s win.
<kappi> jeste podotykam, ze mam lenovo t420
<kappi> gentoo i ubuntu 13.xx mi tam jelo pres uefi bez problemu...
<Chinese_soup> golpodf foryuuuuuuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-17
<ondrusu> ahoj, mam dotaz kdyz mi ATA disk pise "primary sale fail" znamena to ze tam neni Os?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-14
<RodSacketts> Ahoj, pøíjemný pozdní veèer
<RodSacketts> poradil by mi prosim nekdo s NE-bootovanim 14nactkove verze ubuntu?
<RodSacketts> *pri instalaci z CD/Flash
<RodSacketts> Starsi verze Ubuntu se bootuje bez problemu.... To je asi tak vse
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-16
<lasttimer> Zdravim, mohl bych poprosit o pomoc? Nejde mi u Ubuntu LiveCD (nemám možnost instalovat) wifi, zřejmě kvůli driverům (mám bcm4312). Co by se s tím dalo dělat? Díky za pomoc.
#ubuntu-cz 2017-05-15
<jdrab> na tomto kanali su vsetci introverti .. :D
